# מזל טוב לכולם לרגל החתונה, אשמח אם תציצו!



## 11עדנוש (7/7/12)

מזל טוב לכולם לרגל החתונה, אשמח אם תציצו! 
אני רוצה לספר לכם מעט על עצמי ועל המשפחה שלי..
סבי וסבתי מצד אבי הינם ילידי גרמניה..
אני סמוכה ובטוחה שאין צורך להרחיב ולפרט על תקופת רדיפת היהודים בגרמניה ועל הילדות ותקופת ההתבגרות המאוד לא שיגרתית והקשה עימה התמודדו סבי וסבתי.
בתקופה זו עלה סבי עם אחיו לארץ, הוריו נותרו מאחור וזוהי הפעם האחרונה בה הם התראו.
מסעה של סבתי הוא ארוך ומפותל, גם כאן לא ארחיב רק אספר שאת אביה הוציאו בכוח מביתם ויותר היא לא ראתה אותו, היא עצמה נאלצה לברוח מידי הנאצים בין מדינות רבות, יתר בנות משפחתה המצומצמת אשר ברחו גם הן בדרכים פתלתלות שרדו את זוועות השואה. שתי אחיותיה גרות היום בחו"ל ואמה עלתה לארץ מיד לאחר השואה על מנת להיות עם ביתה הבכורה.
סבי וסבתי הגיעו לארץ והחלו להקים ולבנות בידיהם את המדינה הנכספת, וכמו כן לשמור ולהגן בגופם על המדינה שלנו, האבדות היו קשות אבל הם נלחמו על המדינה הזו ועשו למענה המון.
סבי שירת בפלמ"ח ולקח חלק במבצעים מוכרים בגבורה רבה. סבתי התגייסה בגיל מאוחר לשורות ההגנה.
בהמשך הם הקימו משפחה בה 4 בנים, שהם וילדיהם יישבו את הארץ וכל אחד בתחומו התקדם והתפתח. אבי פנה לצבא והגיע לשרת בתפקיד בכיר, כמעט את כל חייו הבוגרים עד היום הוא הקדיש ומקדיש להגנה על המדינה מתוך תחושת שליחות עמוקה.

סבי וסבתי מצד אמי היו כבני שנתיים כאשר הם עלו לארץ מתימן. משפחתם עלתה מתוך שליחות כאשר שמעה על חזון הקמת המדינה החדשה והשאירה את כל רכושם מאחור.
סבי לחם במלחמות ישראל קשות ועקובות מדם ואיבד חברים קרובים, הוא מעולם לא הרבה לדבר על החוויות הקשות משדה הקרב. סבתי עמלה כל חייה לחינוך ילדיה על מנת שיהיו אזרחים טובים ועבדה קשה על מנת לחיות בכבוד בישראל. ובאמת, שלושה מילדיה בעלי משרות בתחום החינוך ואכיפת החוק.
אמי מנהלת בית ספר תיכון ומחנכת את הדור הבא לאהבת האדם, ללמידה, לכבד את האחר, אהבת המולדת, קבלת השונה - שעל כן אני כותבת את כל זה, ועוד אינספור תחומים.
אחי משרת כקצין בצבא וכמו כן גם אני. אחותי עמוסה מבוקר עד ערב בתרומה לקהילה דרך הצופים.

ועכשיו אחרי שאתם מכירים מעט יותר את הרקע שלי אני רוצה להגיע לנושא העיקרי.
המדינה הזו מגוונת ומלאה בזרמים פוליטיים ואידיאולוגיים כאלה ואחרים, זה טוב, זה יפה וכך זה צריך להיות.
אנשים רבים נתנו מכוחם ואף קיפחו את חייהם לשם הקמה והגנה על המדינה - המדינה שלהם, המדינה שלנו וגם המדינה שלי.

בחודש האחרון שני אירועים שחוויתי גרמו לי להרהר שוב בשאלה שמעסיקה אותי ובחוסר צדק שאיתו אני חיה.
הראשון הוא חתונה והשני הם אירועי חודש הגאווה.
כל חיי חיכיתי לבחור ממש כפי שמחונכת כל ילדה ונערה, אך בגיל 15 הסתבר לי שליבי בעל כורחי היה שייך דווקא לבחורה. אפילו לא הבנתי מהן התחושות ומה הדבר אומר. התקשיתי לעכל ולהבין שזה המצב. לא ארחיב ואפרט אבל כאשר אדם מבין דבר כזה וכמו כן משפחתו, נדרש תהליך ארוך של הפנמה וקבלה. 
אספר שמרבית הסובבים אותי חיבקו אותי וקבילו אותי ללא סייג. אך עם זאת נתקלתי בהמון בורות - ולא במובן שלילי אלא פשוט מחוסר היכרות עם "התופעה", תמיד ללא יוצא מן הכלל שיניתי לאותו אדם שהכיר אותי את הסטיגמות בנושא.
אני מגיעה ממשפחה משכילה ואפילו בביתי נשמעו תגובות כמו "עד שהכרתי אותך חשבתי שלסביות התייאשו מבנים" או לחלופין "אל תעלבי אבל עד עכשיו חשבתי שזו מחלה".
מעולם לא נעלבתי כי ידעתי שהם לא יודעים ואכן כך היה, ככל שאנשים סביבי נחשפו יותר או היו חשופים בעבר, כך היה להם קל יותר לקבל ולבסוף להתייחס לזה כאל דבר מאוד שולי בחיים האלה. רבים חשבו שאנשים הומוסקסואלים הם אנשים מוחצנים, משוגעים (ולא כי הם הכירו אלא כי הם לא הכירו אדם כזה בעבר, לא מקרוב לפחות) ואז הסתבר להם שהם אנשים נורמאלים כמו כל אחד. יש לי חברים רבים מוכשרים ונורמטיביים לחלוטין למעט משיכתם שגם היא חלק מהטבע ואי אפשר להכחיש את קיומה. כמו שאני כזו ובחיים לא חשבתי או ציפיתי שכך יהיה, זה יכול להיות כל אחד!

ועכשיו לעניין החתונה - ארוע מרגש ומשמח אבל לי עם כל האושר עבור הזוג המאושר הייתה צביטה בלב.
תסלחו לי על העובדה שאני מעידה על עצמי אבל אלה התחושות והמחשבות שעוברות לי בראש:
מדוע אני, אזרחית טובה, בן אדם ששואף להיות הכי טוב לאחר, איכפתית, בחורה שחונכה על תרומה ואהבת הארץ, למה אני לא אוכל להתחתן יום אחד עם האדם (זו אישה אבל קודם כל א-ד-ם) שאותו אני אוהבת על האדמה ובארץ ישראל אותה אני אוהבת?
למה לפושעים מותר ולי אסור? 
האם המדינה הזו פחות שלי משלכם?
האם אני אזרחית סוג ב'?

אם התשובה היא כן ואם מגיע לי פחות, האם אתם הייתם נשארים קצינים בצבא תוך שלמות מלאה עם יחסה המפלה של המדינה כלפיכם? (לא משנה באיזה תחום*)?

תודה על הקדשת הזמן.

שבת שלום לכולם


----------



## shushlush (7/7/12)

מגיבה 















אנחנו חיים בעולם קצת פרמיטיבי, גם אם קשה לנו לראות את זה, והמדינה שלנו, מהמובילות בפרמיטיביות...

לאנשים, גם המושכלים, והלא דתיים מביננו עדיין קשה להבין את הרציונל שעומד מאחורי זוגות חד - מיניים. ועדיין רבים מתייחסים אל זה כאל מחלה/מחלת נפש/רצון לעצבן/רצון למרוד.

למה? כי אנחנו אוטומטית נוטים להוקיע מאיתנו את הלא מוכר. תראי את היחס שעדיין קיים בחלק מן הערים לעולים מאתיופיה (אני לא מדברת על סודנים, אני מדברת על עולים), שלא רוצים שהם יחיו בבתים שלהם, שלא ירצו שהם ילמדו בבתי הספר שלהם
למה?
כי הם בורים!!

אז אותה בעיה יש גם לאנשים עם ה"תופעה" ההומו-לסבית. וזה שאנחנו מדינה עם צביון כל כך יהודי וכל כך שמרני... לא מקל עלינו.

לנו במשפחה (טוב אנחנו סיפור מוזר בעצמנו...) היה מקרה שהראה כמה גם אלה שמקבלים לא באמת מקבלים

לפני כ-5 שנים היו שתי חתונות בהפרש קטן. אחת של הבת של הסבא והסבתא. רצתה לעשות חתונה של פחות ממאה אנשים, וההורים שלה לחצו ולחצו עד שהצליחו לדחוס עוד כמה אורחים בודדים. הם רצו להתגאות בבת שלהם שמתחתנת עם בחור, אפילו שהם התחתנו בחתונה *לא הלכתית והם לא נשואים כדת וכדין* (סבא וסבתא דוסים).
כמה חודשים אח"כ, הנכדה האהובה שלהם, התחתנה עם בת-זוגתה. הן היו יחד 5 שנים לפני החתונה, בת הזוג הייתה בת בית בכל אחד מהבתים של המשפחה וכולנו מאוד מאוד מאוד אהבנו אותה. סבא וסבתא (אין הורים בסיפור של אותה בחורה, הסבא והסבתא גידלו אותה) לא רצו להזמין אף אחד. לא היו להם מוזמנים כלל, ובעינהם זו הייתה בדיחה. וזה למרות שהם מאוד אוהבים את נכדתם ומקבלים אותה כפי שהיא ומאוד אוהבים את בת זוגתה...

יותר קשה לנו כבני אדם לקבל את השונה והאחר. יש חברי כנסת שהיום נלחמים עבור דברים כאלו, כולל גם נישואין חד מיניים. כולל אימוץ!! למה כשתביאי ילדה לעולם בת זוגתך לא תוכל לרשום את עצמה כאמא?! (משרד הפנים מתרץ את זה כ"יש רק רשומה אחת לאמא, הדבר לא אפשרי לרשום שתי אמהות, יש אבא, ויש אמא)

בכל מקרה, אני מאחלת לך המון המון המון המון אהבה בחיים עם אהובתך. שתהיה לכם חתונה (הזוג לפני כמה שנים קראו לזה "ערב כלולות" כי חתונה זה מלשון חתן, ואין חתן!) ושלאט לאט יהיה לך יותר קל להשלים עם בורות של אנשים... כי המלחמה הזו תיקח עוד הרבה שנים. וזו לא המלחמה שלך בלבד! זה המלחמה של כל מי שאכפת לו ומבין מה זה פלורליזם ואהבת האחר.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, ה"ערב כלולות" לפני כמה שנים... הייתה החתונה הכי מדליקה ומהמממת שהייתי בה אי פעם. האהבה שנשפכה שם מכל אחד מהאנשים בחדר, במיוחד מהזוג... זו הייתה ה-חתונה!


----------



## חיפושית עם נקודות (7/7/12)

2 צדדים? 
אני לא חושבת שמישהו כאן יכול לתת לך את התשובה הנכונה לשאלה שלך.
אולי כי אין תשובה נכונה.

את יכולה להסתכל על זה משני הצדדים:
מצד אחד, אם המדינה מפלה אותך, אז בהחלט לא שווה להלחם עבור המדינה ולשרת אותה.
אך באותה מידה, למה לך ללכת לעבוד במדינה הזו, בה המיסים שתשלמי ילכו למדינה שמפלה אותך, ועוד יותר מזה, לחלק גדול מהאוכ' שבטוח לא מקבל את האוכ' החד-מינית. בקיצור, כל דבר שתעשי במדינה, תוכלי לקשר אותו להפליה הקיימת.

מצד שני, את יכולה להסתכל על זה, שאת לא משרתת את המדינה, אלא את אזרחיה. ונכון, יש חלק לא קטן באוכ' שלא מכיר בזכויות הקהילה, אך ישנו גם חלק גדול שמקבל את כולם כשווים.
ובשבילם אולי שווה להלחם. בשביל אותם אנשים שמאמינים שכולנו שווים, שלכולנו יש את הזכות להינשא, לגדל ילדים, להקים משפחה.
ובמקביל, שווה להלחם במטרה לקבל את הזכויות האלו. להראות לאלו שלא מאמינים, שהומואים ולסביות לוקחים חלק בתרומה למדינה, בדיוק כמו הטרוסקסואלים, ובעצם הם בדיוק כמונו. בלי שום אבל.

המממ... טוב, יצא לי ככה שדי ברור מה אני חושבת, אבל חשוב לי להדגיש, שלדעתי, כל החלטה שתקבלי, לכאן ולכאן תהיה נכונה.

מקווה שתזכי להינשא באושר, במדינה הזו,
ובהצלחה בכל החלטה שתקבלי


----------



## 11עדנוש (8/7/12)

תודה חיפושית  
העניין הוא לא באמת היסוס שלי האם להישאר ולשרת כקצינה או לא, זו פשוט עוד נקודת מבט שאני מעלה בנגע לחוסר הצדק.
על אף השאלה שהעליתי אני גאה להיות קצינה בצבא ועושה זאת באמת מתוך שליחות ומתוך החשיבות שאני רואה בדבר.
עם זאת מתסכל לתת כשבחזרה אני בתור אזרחית זוכה לחוסר צדק, חוסר שוויון וכפיות טובה מסוימת.

בכל מקרה תודה על תגובתך ...


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

מגיבה 
*הודעה זו אינה באה לזלזל או לבזות אף אחד, והיא מייצגת את דעת ההלכה בלבד. ברור לי שרבים לא יסכימו איתי וזה בסדר גמור. לכל אדם יש את הזכות לדעתו.

המדינה הזו היא מדינה יהודית שמתנהלת לפי חוקי ההלכה היהודים. בדרך שאת בוחרת לחיות את חייך עם כל הצער שבדבר נחשבת כתועבה בעיני ההלכה. אני לא חושבת שהאופי של המדינה ישתנה בעתיד. לדעתי האופי של ההלכתי של המדינה יישאר בעתיד. כיוון שבלי זה אנחנו מדינה ככל השאר. מבחינת נישואים אזרחיים - יש בעניין הזה הרבה מאוד בעיות, לדעתי הבעיה הכי מרכזית היא ענייני גירושים שלא לפי ההלכה ואז נישואים שניים שעלולים להביא לידי ממזרות את הילדים שייולדו כתוצאה מנישואים אלו.

אני מקווה שתביני שיש דברים הרבה יותר חשובים ונשגבים מהרצונות הפרטיים שלך.
מבחינה דתית אני מקווה שברור לך שאף רב לא יסכים להשיא אותך.
מבחינה אזרחית אין לנו פה נישואים חד מיניים כיוון שהמדינה היא מדינה שמתנהלת לפי חוקי ההלכה היהודית.

זה לא משהו אישי נגדך, זה עניין של הלכה ומסורת בת 4000 שלעולם לא תוכלי לעקוף.

יום טוב


----------



## shushlush (8/7/12)

גם הדעה שלי לא באה כדי לפגוע 
אבל מצטערת
זו בדיוק הדברים שאנחנו צריכים להילחם בהם!
המדינה אומנם עם צביון יהודי והכל, אבל לאט לאט להמון אנשים נמאס מהצביון היהודי הזה (תסתכלי על ארגון "ישראל חופשית" שמתחיל להיכנס חזק בזה שאין תחבורה ציבורית בשבת. למה שלא תהיה תחבורה ציבורית בשבת?!?! אני רוצה לנסוע בשבת, באוטובוס, לים! למה אסור לי?!?!)

יש מיעוט של אנשים שמכתיב את המדיניות
ויש המון אנשים שפשוט זורמים איתם כי זה מה שהם רגילים
המחשבה הזאת גרמה לפני 6 שנים לכך שיהה את אירוע הדקריה המשולש במצעד הגאווה בירושלים.
למה?!!??!

הם אנשים שווים, והם בעלי זכויות שוות, ותאמיני לי, רובם, אפילו הורים יותר טובים מהסטרייטים...

אני חושבת שאת טועה, ושבעוד כמה שנים (הרבה כנראה, זו תהיה מלחמה עקובה מדם!) יאפשרו גם נישואין אזרחיים וגם נישואין חד מיניים.
עובדה, כבר היו כמה מקרים מאוד מאוד מאוד חריגים (אבל פורצי דרך!!) של זוגות חד מיניים שאימצו את הילדים של הבן זוג (שתי אמהות או שני אבות)

אני יודעת, שכשיארגנו הפגנות ומצעדים, אני בתור סטרייטית אלך ואצעד איתם. כמו שצעדתי כבר בכמה מצעדי גאווה, בעיקר בירושלים
למה? כי היום זה "הם" שלא נותנים להן לחיות כמו בני אדם, מחר זה "אנחנו" שיתחילו להגביל אותנו.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

בסדר 
זכותך לצעוד בכמה מצעדים שתרצי.

העם היהודי נבנה כבר 4000 שנה על הלכות ומוסר ולא על ידי מצעדים הומוסקסואלים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני חושבת שהזכויות שיש לקהילה הזאת כרגע מספיקות. אין פה רדיפה שלהם כמו באיראן. יש להם אפשרות לאמץ,אין להם מגבלות מגורים או תעסוקה ולא שום דבר אחר. הם מקבלים טיפול רפואי וחיים כמו כל אחד אחר. כמו שאמרת יש להם פריצות דרך שונות.

ועם כל הכבוד, חתונה זה עניין דתי, זה לא חלק מהזכויות הבסיסיות שיש לכל בן אדם. חתונה זה עניין דתי ואם רוצים להתחתן סמגרת דת מסויימת צריך להתאים את עצמנו אליה ולא ההיפך. אם יש להומוסקסואל\לסבית להתחתן יש להם מספיק אפשרויות בחו"ל. אני בכלל לא מבינה למה הם מטרידים את המדינה שהיא בעלת ציביון דתי וברור שלא תשתנה לפי הגחמות שלהם בעניין הזה.


----------



## shushlush (8/7/12)

אנחנו נסכים שלא להסכים 
רק ש- אין להם עדיין זכויות אימוץ
בת זוג אחת יכולה לאמץ בתור אם חד הורית, בת זוגתה לא תיחשב כהורה מין המניין
האימוץ היה שאם אם אחת עוברת הפריה ומביאה תינוק לעולם, בת זוגתה גם תוכל לאמץ את הילד כילד שלה ולהיחשב להורה. היו כמה תקדימים בעניין, אבל עדיין מבחינת משרד הפנים הדבר לא אפשרי, וכדי שזוג יוכל לעשות את זה הוא צריך להילחם בבתי המשפט.

חתונה זה לא רק עניין דתי
זה גם עניין אזרחי פורמלי
וכמו שיש הרבה זוגות (גם כאן בפורום) שרוצים להתחתן אזרחית, כי הם לא רוצים להכניס את הדת לחיים האישיים שלהם (מפתיע נכון??) אז כך גם הזוגות החד מיניים.
אז נישואין אזרחיים אפשריים בארץ רק אם הזוג טס לחו"ל ומתחתן שם, בעתיד (אני מקווה שהלא רחוק), יהיה אפשר לעשות את זה כמו שקורה בהרבה ארצות בעולם, הולכים לעירייה, נרשמים כזוג נשוי מבחית המדינה ו-טה דה! אנחנו זוג נשוי בלי שום התערבות "אלוהית". 

ולמה הם מטרידים את המדינה?? כי הם רוצים להיות בעלי זכויות שוות! להיות נדואה מעניק לך זכויות! מעניק לילדים שלך זכויות!
והמדינה לא תשתנה?
המדינה תשתנה אם האנשים ירצו וילחמו על כך שהיא תשתנה (ורק תסתכלי על המהפכה החברתית, שאומנם ההתקדמות היא איטית, אך יש התקדמות!)

מאחלת לך חיים יפים ומושלמים. מאחלת לך להכיר מקרוב מישהו מאוכלוסיה כלשהי (לא בהכרח הומו- לסבית) שנמצא בעמדת מיעוט במדינה הזאת, שהמדינה לוקחת לו חלק מהזכויות כי מסתכלת עליו כעל מוזר או פחות שווה...

אני, שקרובה מאוד לאוכלוסיה הזו ספציפית, אמשיך להילחם בעדה!


----------



## יאנהלה (8/7/12)

אז כנראה שהעם היהודי שלך ושלי שונים 
העם שלי, שאני אוהבת, רואה חשיבות בערכים של שיוויון, קבלת השונה..העם שאני רואה את עצמי חלק ממנו נבנה גם על בסיס של הלכות ומוסר וגם על עקרונות (ומצעדים שמקדמים אותם) של זכויות אדם כולל זכויות הומוסקסואלים. 
חתונה זה לא עניין דתי- זה הפך לעניין דתי אורתודוקסי בישראל של היום אבל זה שזה המצב ממש לא אומר שזה תקין. 
חתונה זה שני דברים: טקס התחייבות של שני אנשים, ולא פחות חשוב-מעמד חוקי שמקנה איתו גם הטבות מסוימות. יש טקס חתונה דתי ויש גם טקסים אחרים רק שבישראל בחרו לכרוך הכל ביחד כך שמי שלא מסכים לגמרי עם העניין הדתי האורתודוקסי לא יכול לקבל גם את המעמד החוקי. זאת הפלייה, חד וחלק.
הרצון של בן אדם לחיות במדינה שרואה בו אזרח שווה בכל צורה (ולא רק מסתפק בטיפול רפואי תודה באמת), זאת לא גחמה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

"הם מקבלים טיפול רפואי..." תודה באמת 
צר לי, אבל הצלחת לערער אותי משלוותי. 
זה שאת לא מכירה בדרך החיים שלהם - לא אומרת שלא צריכות להיות להן זכויות בסיסיות. 

ואגב, נישואין זה לא דבר דתי באופן בלעדי. יש הרבה מקומות בעולם שבהן נישואין הן אקט אזרחי. 

ומעבר לזה, זה שאת לא מכירה ביהדות הרפורמית למשל, לא הופך אותם ללא יהודים. 

ואגב, הטון המזלזל שלך הוא ממש לא יהודי - אחת המצוות הכי חשובות ביהדות היא "ואהבת לרעך כמוך".


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

אין לי שום חובה להכיר בהם - לא אמרתי שום דבר שנגוע בשנראה כלפיהם, אבל עם כל הכבוד אני אביע את דעתי.

אגב לא אמרתי שהם לא יהודים,אמרתי שאני לא מכירה בדרך הדתית שלהם, זה בוודאי לא הופך אותם ללא יהודים.

לדעתי זכות להינשא היא לא בסיסית, היא זכות דתית. נישואין = דת. כך זה לפי דעתי,אינך חייבת להסכים איתי.

אני מודעת היטב לאהבת לרעך כמוך. ואין לי שום עניין לצאת נגדם בריש גלי ולצעוק לחורבנם ברחובות. אני אוהבת כל יהודי באשר הוא. אהבה זו היא לא תירוץ להעלתם משגיאות שלצערי יהודים יקרים עושים. לדעתי הרפורמים ודומיהם אינם מקיימים את ההלכה והם אינם בעלי זכות להשיא כאן זוגות. זה לא אומר שזה לא קורה, וזה לא אומר שאעשה משהו כדי למנוע את זה.

לא חושבת שבאיזשהו מקום נאמר שבגלל מצוות "ואהבת לרעך כמוך" צריך להסכים עם החטא.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

חצי עולם רואה בנישואין זכות אזרחית 
את אולי אוהבת אותם - אבל את לא מקבלת אותם!


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

בסדר גמור 
איפה כתוב שצריך לקבל כל דבר?


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (8/7/12)

את חושבת שהזכויות שיש לקהילה הזאת 
כרגע מספיקות.
אין משפט יותר יהיר מזה 
ותסלחי לי על המשפט הבא..
אבל מי את חושבת שאת שתחליטי לאחרים איך לחיות את החיים שלהם וכמה חופש וזכויות מגיע להם ??
הם אנשים כמוני \ כמוך 
ומגיע להם זכויות בדיוק כמו כולם!!!  באמת שעצוב לי לקרוא צרות עין כל כך שאת חושבת שזכות של אחר,
תלויה במה שאת חושבת לטוב ורואה לנכון בחיים שלך, את חיה עם אמת מוחלטת ועוד עם כל החוצפה שמתלווית לזה קוראת להם מטרידים.
הרשי להדגיש לך משהו רוב מדינת ישראל הוא לא דתי הוא חילוני  (וטוב שכך) והמטרידים היחידים שיש למדינה הזאת נחשי מה , הם לא הקהילה הגאה !!!!


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

... 
כמו שאמרתי לא אני מחליטה לאף אחד איך לחיות את חייהם - כל הטענות תוכלי לשטוח בעתירה לבג"ץ, אם תרצי.
לדעתי לא מגיעה להם זכות להינשא בארץ ישראל, אבל שוב, זו דעתי. אני ממש לא באה לשכנע אף אחד.

ולא קראתי לאף אחד מטריד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ידוע לי טוב מאוד שרוב מדינת ישראל חילוני. אני סטודנטית למדעי המדינה ונראה לי שאני מבינה בזה קצת יותר ממך


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

בכל הכבוד, את לא יודעת מה היא או מי היא 
או כמה תארים יש לה. אז את לא יכולה לשפוט את מידת ההבנה שלה!

אגב, בתור מי שכבר יש לה תואר, במשפטים עם התמחות במדעי המדינה, אני חייבת לומר לך שהאמירה שלך היא לא רק מתנשאת אלא גם היא מאד תמימה. בפורום הזה גולשים אנשים עם שיעור קומה אקדמי קצת יותר גבוהה מסטודנטים לתואר ראשון ואת תופתעי למצוא כאן גם דוקטורנטים, מסטרנטים ובוגרי תואר ראשון - כך שסטונדטית למדעי המדינה לא עושה כאן רושם מיוחד על אף אחד. רוב הבנות כאן הן מינימום סטודנטיות.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

אחלה 
אני מודעת לריבוי התארים כאן, גלשתי פה לא מעט.
לא רוצה לעשות רושם על אף אחד, רק רציתי לומר שאני מבינה בעניין שעליו דובר לא רק מבחינה אישית אלא גם אקדמית, זה נאמר רק כדי להבהיר את עמדתי, ולא כדי לזלזל באף אחד או בתואר כזה או אחר של אף אחד כאן.

אני לא בתחרות מול שום תואר של אף אחד כאן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ייתכן וגם לה יש תואר שרלוונטי בנושא שעליו דיברנו. אני ציינתי את התואר שלי כי הוא רלוונטי לנושא השיחה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

וגם כתבת שאת מבינה בנושא יותר ממנה 
למרות שאת לא יודעת מה הכשרתה ומהי השכלתה. 

זו התנשאות ואין לך דרך להתחמק מזה!


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

אני עדיין חושבת 
שכמי שעברה לא מעט קורסים נושא החברה הישראלית וזכויות מיעוטים במדינת ישראל אני מבינה בעניין קצת יותר מאשר אדם מהרחוב שלא עבר קורסים דומים.
במידה והיא גם סטודנטית\בעלת תואר בנושא רלוונטי ספיצפית למה שאנחנו מדברים עליו אני אשמח לשמוע.
במידה וכן אז היא אכן מתמצאת בנושא יותר ממני.

בעיני זו לא התנשאות אלא קביעת עובדה.


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (8/7/12)

וכשאת מסיקה מסקנות 
בלי לדעת מה הידע שלי ,
זו לא עובדה  זו התנשאות!


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

אולי 
הייתי צריכה לסגנן את התשובה שלי בצורה יותר מוצלחת, במידה ואני טועה ויש לה ידע אקדמי יותר טוב משלי אשמח לשמוע.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

ואולי כדאי שתתנצלי 
זה לא משנה אם ההנחה שלך הייתה נכונה או לא ואת בטח ובטח שאת לא הבן אדם הנכון לשפוט את מידת הרקע האקדמי שלה והאם הוא ראוי או לא בעיניך. 
עצם ההנחה המוקדמת לגבי הידע ו/או הרקע האדקמי שלה מתנשאת.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

אני מתנצלת במידה ופגעתי או נשמעתי מתנשאת
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





| 
זו לא הייתה כוונתי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

ועל זה נאמר - הגיע הזמן!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

נמחק ההמשך - רק שאני לא זו 
שמגיעה לה התנצלות.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

נראה לי שמובן לכולם בפני מי התנצלתי 
אין צורך להיות קטנונית


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

מעבר לזה 
ההתנצלות היא גם בפני כל מי שנפגע בדבריי..

נ.ב.אף אחד לא התנצל בפניי על המילים המאוד קשות שנאמרו עליי, אבל אני מקבלת את זה באהבה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

הרשיתי לעצמי להתעצבן במקומך כי ההתנשאות הזאת הרגיזה אותי!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

אבל את רק מניחה שהיא "אדם מהרחוב" 
ולכן אין לך את הכלים לקבוע עובדה בגלל שאת לא יודעת מהי השכלתה. 

ואגב, באקדמיה סטודנט לתואר ראשון הוא בתחתית שרשרת המזון. כמו אפרוח שלא בקע מהביצה.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

אני מודעת לכך 
בכל זאת אני חושבת שיש לי יותר ידע מאשר אדם שלא למד בכלל את הנושא.

ובזאת סיימתי את הנושא הזה נראה לי שהבהרתי טוב טוב את דעתי - הבחורה שכתבה לי תגובה לא ענתה, ככה שאין לי עניין בדיבורים פילוסופיים על סוגי השכלה שונים.


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (8/7/12)

אני בכלל לא מבינה למה הם מטרידים את המדינה 
זה ציטוט שלך,
והוא רשום למעלה.

1. ברור לכולנו שאת לא מחליטה, לאנשים כמוך אסור להגיע לשום עמדות החלטה במדינה.
2. דעתך כפי שאת רואה מעוררת הרבה אנטגוניזם מוצדק -  כי בעוד שאת מתיימרת ב"דעה תמימה ומחוייכת" ואת טוענת שאינך פוגעת ברעך ,
אז  חדשות!!! הדעות שלך זה מה שמונע שלום , ההתנשאות  שלך לחשוב שדרך החייים שלך היא היחידה שיש  ולא לדעת לקבל את השונה.
3. כשציינתי את הרוב במדינת ישראל המשפט נאמר כדי להדגיש מי המטריד  ולא מי מבין במה יותר - שלום  כיתה א,
לא  אין לי תואר במדעי המדינה אני בן אדם יותר ריאלי בחרתי לעשות תואר במדעי המחשב , בהתחשב ביהירות שלך בכל  מה שאת רושמת לא ממש מפתיע שאת  חושבת שבגלל שקראת כהמ ספרים בנושא את "גאון הדור"


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

1.אני שמחה שאת מחליטה למי מותר ולמי אסור להגיע לעמדות השפעה, מאוד דמוקרטי מצידך.
2.אני גם אשמה ברצח אלרוזורוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 אבל שש אל תגידי לאף אחד.
אהה ואני גם מונעת שלום עולמי
ואת התרופה לסרטן.

אם הייתי יודעת שאני אישיות כל כך חשובה הייתי מבקשת העלאה במשכורת, נראה לי עם כאלה תותחים יתנו לי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







3.אני לא גאון הדור ולא אמרתי את זה. אני סך הכל אומרת את דעותיי, אם את מסייגת את זה כיהירות שיהיה לך לבריאות. הדעות שלי הן אישיות, זה שהן מייצגות ציבור מסויים -זה המצב. אגב גם דעותייך הן אישיות ובכל זאת הן גם מייצגות ציבור מסויים - זה לא דבר שניתן לנתק אחד מין השני.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

הציבור החילוני הוא ציבור מאד הטרוגני 
וההטרוגניות הזאת נובעת בין השאר מחופש המחשבה שמאפיין את החברה החילונית ולטעמי, קיים יותר בחברה החילונית. 
אגב, הדיעות שלך לא מייצגות את דעותיו של הציבור הדתי כולו - יש לי חברות דתיות עם דיעות שונות. יש לי ידיד הומו שההורים שלו דתיים והם מקבלים אותו באהבה ובהבנה ולא מצפים ממנו שישתנה או שיכריח את עצמו להיות מי שהוא לא. כל המשפחה שלו בקשר איתו ואף אחד לא אומר לו שהוא או דרך החיים שלו היא "תועבה".


----------



## אריאן87 (9/7/12)

במחילה 
הציבור החילוני מקבל את מה שנוח לו, מה שנראה לו נחמד,ואת מה שלא נוח לו הוא מסייג כפרימיטביות. אני יודעת את זה לא רק בגלל שזה משהו שסבלתי ממנו בעצמי, אלא כי כשהייתי חילונית חשבתי על הדתיים שהם פרימיטיביים.

יש לי כל כך הרבה דוגמאות אבל זה לא המקום.

אני מודעת שהדעות שלי לא מייצגות את הציבור הדתי כולו - לכן אמרתי שאני מדברת אך ורק בשמי. המצב הוא שהמדינת ישראל הרשמית חושבת כמוני ולכן לא מחתנת זוגות חד מיניים.

זה שיש דתיים שלא חושבים כמוני - זה עניינם, ולא ענייני.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/7/12)

"הדעות שלי הן אישיות, זה שהן מייצגות ציבור 
מסוים זה המצב". 

את כתבת, לא אני! 

עכשיו כתבת: "הציבור החילוני מקבל את מה שנוח לו, מה שנראה לו נחמד ואת כל מה שלא הוא מסייג כפרימיטיביות...". 
וגם: "כשהייתי חילונית חשבתי על הדתיים שהם פרימיטיביים". 

את כותבת על הציבור החילוני מתוך החוויה האישית שלך בתור חילונית לשעבר. לא כל החילונים חושבים שהדתיים פרימיטיביים (למרות שאת חשבת ככה בעבר). ולמה את חושבת שחילונים מקבלים את מה שנוח להם? אולי את היית ככה בתור חילונית ואת משליכה את זה על כל הציבור החילוני באשר הוא.


----------



## אריאן87 (9/7/12)

.... 
ברור לי שאני מכלילה כאן, וברור לי שלא כל הציבור הזה כזה. אגב ממה שאני קוראת כאן את רוב הפורום [לפחות אלה שענו לי] כן אפשר הלכליל בקטגוריה הזו.


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (9/7/12)

מדהים איך צריך להזכיר לה מה שהיא רושמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דניאל מה הייתי עושה בלעדייך תגידי ?


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

1.אני שמחה שאת מחליטה למי מותר ולמי אסור להגיע לעמדות השפעה, מאוד דמוקרטי מצידך.
2.אני גם אשמה ברצח אלרוזורוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 אבל שש אל תגידי לאף אחד.
אהה ואני גם מונעת שלום עולמי
ואת התרופה לסרטן.

אם הייתי יודעת שאני אישיות כל כך חשובה הייתי מבקשת העלאה במשכורת, נראה לי עם כאלה תותחים יתנו לי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







3.אני לא גאון הדור ולא אמרתי את זה. אני סך הכל אומרת את דעותיי, אם את מסייגת את זה כיהירות שיהיה לך לבריאות. הדעות שלי הן אישיות, זה שהן מייצגות ציבור מסויים -זה המצב. אגב גם דעותייך הן אישיות ובכל זאת הן גם מייצגות ציבור מסויים - זה לא דבר שניתן לנתק אחד מין השני.


----------



## Ricca (9/7/12)

לפני 4000 שנה היה מותר גם לשאת שתי נשים. 
להלכה היהודית מותר להמשיך להתקדם.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

אני מאד מקווה שלא נהפוך למדינת הלכה 
העובדה שליהדות האורתודוכסית יש מונופול בישראל בשאלה "איך יהודי צריך להיות?" לא הופכת את המדינה למדינת הלכה וזו בטח לא הייתה כוונת מייסדיה של מדינת ישראל. 

האם העובדה שאת לא מסכימה עם דרך חיים של בן אדם אומרת שצריך לרמוס את זכויותיו? 
האם העובדה שכרגע ליהדות האורתודכסית יש מונופול על היהדות במדינה אומרת שזו הדרך היחידה להיות יהודי?

יש המון דרכים להיות יהודי ואין כאן שחור ולבן! את כותבת "אני מקווה שתביני שיש דברים הרבה יותר חשובים ונשגבים מהרצונות הפרטיים שלך?" ואני רוצה לבקש ממך לדמיין מצב מסוים:

נניח את היית נולדת במדינה שבה אנשים בלונדינים לא יכולים להינשא. את היית נולדת בלונדינית ונאמר ששיער בהיר זו תועבה ואת צריכה לצבוע את שיערך לצבע שחור. אבל אף ערכת צביעה לא הייתה עובדת עליך והיית נשארת בלונדינית ובלי יכולת להינשא. האם זה היה נראה לך הוגן או הגון?

מדינה היא גוף שנועד לתת שירותים לכל אזרחיה. שירותים אלו כוללים גם שירותי נישואין, גירושין קבורה (לא עלינו וכו'). המדינה צריכה למצוא חלופה ראויה לזוגות הומולסבים / זוגות שלא מוכרים כיהודים / זוגות מעורבים וכו' להינשא - כי זה חלק מהשירות שעל המדינה לתת לאזרח. 

המדינה לא יכולה להכריח רב אורתודוכסי לחתן זוגות הומולסביים - אך מדוע היא לא יכולה להכיר באפשרות אחרת לנישואין עבורם? הרי אם הנישואין לא יהיו אורתודוכסיים מה זה יפריע לך? מה זה יפריע לממסד הרבני? כואב לכם שאנשים חיים אחרת מכם? מדובר כאן באנשים שמבקשים לקבל הכרה מהמדינה - הכרה שלא פוגעת באף אחד מהאזרחים האחרים במדינה. אני לא מבינה מה הבעיה. אף אחד לא מכריח רב אורתודכסי או כל רב אחר לחתן אותם. 

יש במדינה מאות אלפי אנשים שפשוט לא יכולים לקבל שירות בסיסי כמו נישואין מהמדינה. במובן זה, המדינה נכשלת.


----------



## IMphoenix (8/7/12)

מילים כדורבנות, וכל תוספת מיותרת.


----------



## niki111 (8/7/12)

לאלופת ההלכה שמטיפה לחיי הלכה 
אני פשוט רוצה לדעת אם את גם בעד לסקול נשים בוגדות (כי זה בתנ"ך) או להוציא להורג את מי שלבש שטענז (עירוב של שני סוגי חוטים) כי גם זה בתורה או אם את בעד להרוג מי שלא שומר שבת, כי גם זה במקור הלכה. אגב גם בתורה מותר לשאת יותר מאישה אחת. מה דעתך? בא לך חתונה כפולה שתיים במחיר אחת?
גם הלוואה בריבית זה נגד התורה באופן מוחלט- שנצא לשרוף בנקים? את באה להחזיק את הלפיד?

הלכה, גברת זה דבר שאמור להשתנות, להתקדם. פעם היו עושים את זה כל הזמן. תיקנו תקנות, נגד ביגמיה, כאלה שמאפשרות הלוואות, כאלה מאפשרות לעבד בשנת שמיטה, כאלה שמאפשרות למרות האיסור בתורה- לנשים לרשת את רכוש המשפחה שלהם. ככה התנהלו במשך מאות שנים. (אגב, תרגעי עם ה 4000 שנה שלך, הדינוזאור הראשון גם היה יהודי?) אבל כבר שנים יש פחד מצמית בהלכה משינויי ובמקום אנשים גדולים ואמיצים אנחנו מקבלים מובילים שהם פחדנים ומסוגרים ומסתגרים ואין שום סיבה שנשלים עם זה. 

מעבר לזה שיש גם זכויות בסיסיות של אדם ואזרח שהם מעבר להלכה. אף אחד לא מחייב את ההלכה היהודית להכיר בזוגות חד מיניים אבל מדינת ישראל כמדינה צריכה להכיר בזכותם של אנשים לחיות בזוג עם כל הזכויות גם אם הם לא נשואים על פי הדת. וזו הבעיה. 
ועל זה כולנו נאבקים וחבל שאת לא רואה מקום לקבל את השונה ממך ולהבין שגם לו יש זכות לאהוב.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

4000 שנה לערך מאברהם אבינו חמודה 
אברהם אבינו חי בערך במאה ה-19 לפני הספירה, ומאז אני מחשבים את תחילתו את עמנו.

ממליצה ללמוד היסטוריה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





כתוב בתורה ישירות פסוקים נגד הומוסקסואלים. לא אני אמרתי -התורה אמרה. התורה שניתנה לנו מהקב"ה.
אנחנו לא כמו כל אומות העולם שמתירים דברים כאלה - שהלא יהודים יתחתנו כמו שהם רוצים, אנחנו לא כמוהם, אנחנו יהודים ויש לנו תורה.

כמו שאמרתי,אינני מתכוונת לצאת לרחוב ולמחות כנגדם, אני לא שונאת אף אחד. אבל בעיני ובעיני המדינה מסתבר חתונה זה עדיין עניין דתי. כנראה אני וממשלת ישראל בכל זאת עדיין חושבים אותו דבר


----------



## IMphoenix (8/7/12)

אה, והתורה לא ניתנה משום חבר דמיוני. 
כתבו אותה אנשים, בני אדם כמוני וכמוך.
אפשר לראות את זה בסתירות השונות בתוכה, בריבוי הדעות שבתוכה. 
וזה הרבה יותר מעניין, לדעת ולהבין מה חשבו אבות אבותינו, מה הניע אותם ומה היה חשוב להם למסור בתקופתם (מעין גשר לשנים עברו).

ואם כבר את רוצה ללכת על אמונה, תפתחי את ספר בראשית ותבדקי קצת מיהו האלוהים הזה: אנושי לחלוטין, בעל יכולת להתחרט, להתעצב אל ליבו (יש לו לב! וגם דמות ממשית אגב, כפי שניתן ללמוד ממפגשיו עם משה), לבטוח, להתאכזב.
צאי ולימדי גברת, לפי שאת מטיחה כאן את הבורות שלך.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

ככה את חושבת 
אני מאמינה שאת התורה נתן הקב"ה. זה נכון שחלקים בתנ"ך כתבו אנשים - תהילים, קהלת, דברי הימים וכו'.

אבל התורה - בראשית,שמות,ויקרא,במדבר ודברים - אני מאמינה שהקב"ה נתן לנו אותה על הר סיני. אין בתורה סתירות או דעות שונות - אולי את מתכוונת לתורה שבעל פה - הגמרא. התורה שבעל פה ניתנה בהר סיני ונחתמה רק במאות הראשונות לספירה. בגמרא יש ויכוחים פסילוסופיים לרוב - אולי לזה את מתכוונת.

אני בטוחה שלקב"ה יש תכונות אנושיות, הרי הוא ברא אותנו ואמר "נעשה אדם בצלמנו כדמותינו" - והרי התכונות שיש לו - גם לנו יש.

ובדרך אגב, היית יכולה סתם להתנצל על הטעות שלך בחישוב גיל העם היהודי, זה לא היה עושה אותך פחות אינטליגנטית, את יודעת


----------



## IMphoenix (8/7/12)

התורה מלאה סתירות. תתחילי לקרוא. 
ועל קצה המזלג: מצד אחד אל אחד מוחלט, וביטול של ריבוי אלים. מצד שני שימוש תכוף של לשון רבים- מהציטוט היפה שהבאת "נעשה אדם בצלמנו כדמותנו", דרך בני האלוהים וכו'. מצד אחד אלוהות נטולת אנושיות ומצד שני בני אלוהים שמקיימים יחסים עם בנות האדם. 
ואולי הסתירה הגדולה מכל: פרק א' בספר בראשית לעומת פרק ב' באותו הספר. בפרק הראשון נבראו האדם והאישה בבת אחת, ויש האומרים כאדרוגינוס (הרמב"ם בינהם), בסוף מלאכת הבריאה. בפרק ב' האדם נברא בהתחלה והוא בודד, כך שהיה צורך ליצור לו עזר כנגדו.

אל תנסי להתנשא, רוב הסיכויים שלמדתי את המקרא והיהדות לא פחות ממך, אם לא יותר,  לאור העובדה שאני עושה תואר שני בתחום.

ולא, אני לא אתנצל בעיקר משום שזו לא הייתי אני, אבל גם ניקי לא טעתה בשום חישוב.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

אלו לא סתירות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני בטוחה שלכל פסיק בתורה יש הסבר, שאנחנו כבני אדם, לא יכולים להבין.
לא אנשים כתבו את התורה אלא הקב"ה, ככה שגם לפעמים מה שנראה כסתירה יש בו סוד גדול.
בדרך כלל הגמרא מסבירה את הדברים האלה.

ומצטערת על הטעות בזיהוי, זו באמת לא היית את,מתנצלת.
בהצלחה בתואר


----------



## IMphoenix (8/7/12)

תיארתי לעצמי שכך תגיבי. 
קשה לאנשים כמוך להתמודד עם מידע חדש שלא בא מפי הרבנים.
נו טוב.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

המידע שכתבת הוא ממש לא חדש 
לא המצאת שומדבר שלא היה ידוע לי, עם כל הכבוד.


----------



## gilguliti (8/7/12)

את מתכוונת שאת ממליצה ללמוד תנ"ך -לא היסטוריה 
כי אין שום עדות היסטורית לקיומו של אברהם.
וזה שמסופר עליו בספר מסוים שנקרא תנ"ך לא הופך את קיומו להיסטוריה.

מה גם שעל פי ה*דת* היהודית שעל פיה את נוהגת עם ישראל לא היה קיים בתקופת אברהם אבינו.
עם ישראל התגבש והתהווה בתקופה שבה שהו בני ישראל במצרים ובעיקר ביציאת מצרים ובתקופת המדבר (וזה על פי המסורת היהודית, לא על פי ההיסטוריה כמובן) כך שהמספר 4000 הוא בהחלט לא קשור לכלום.
המקסימום שאפשר לדבר עליו הוא קצת מעל 3000 שנה - וגם לזה אין כמובן ביסוס היסטורי ודאי.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

בעיני התנ"ך הוא ההיסטוריה 
אם את רוצה לתחם את זה ב-3000 שנה - אין שום בעיה. אם כי לדעתי הדעה הרווחת היא 4000, אם אינני טועה זה יחס ההלכה לעניין.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

בשביל אדם שלא שונא אף אחד 
את מבזבזת המון ספייס וירטואלי על להבהיר שהם תועבה... 

ותחשבי על זה.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

הבחירה שלהם לחיות את החיים שלהם באופן הזה 
היא לא נכונה בעיני, ומנוגדת לדרך התורה.

אני באופן אישי לא חושבת שהם בעצמם תועבה. כל אדם הוא אדם באשר הוא. ואני מכבדת אותם, לא את דרך חייהם. ומותר לי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

קודם כתבת שבעיניך זו תועבה


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

דרך החיים היא תועבה, לא האנשים עצמם. 
אני מקווה שהבהרתי את עצמי יותר טוב.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

ומה ההבדל? 
ברגע שאת שוללת את דרך החיים של הבן אדם את שוללת את הבן אדם עצמו. נטייה מינית היא דבר שאינו נתון לשליטתנו. זה הרסני לחשוב שאפשר "להדחיק" נטייה מינית. 
אני יודעת שבחברה הדתית והחרדית יש ניסיונות לשדך להומוסקסואלים ולסביות בני זוג. אבל העובדה שבן אדם מתחתן עם מישהו לא אומר שהוא יאהב אותו או ישאר איתו לאורך זמן. וד"א, הניסיון הזה לגרום לאנשים ללכת נגד הנטייה המינית שלהם רק גורם להם לבגוד. אז עצם זה שהם נשואים הופך את היחסים האלו לבסדר מבחינתך?
בעשרת הדברות כתוב "לא תנאף". עכשיו מה לדעתך חמור יותר - לגרום לאדם לחיות נגד הנטייה המינית שלו ולנאוף או לקבל את העובדה שלאדם יש נטייה מינית לגיטימית ולא להפריע לזכות שלו לממש אותה. 

ואגב, את יודעת כמה הומוסקסואלים מתאבדים בשנה בגלל תפיסת עולם כזו שסוברת שדרך החיים שלהם היא תואבה?

אספר לך משהו:
אני מאד אוהבת את בעלי - אהבה חזקה כל כך שאני מאחלת לכל אחד ואחת לחוות. אם מישהו היה אומר לנו שאסור לנו לחיות ביחד - שנינו היינו הופכים עולמות בשביל להיות ביחד. כי עם אהבה אי אפשר להתווכח!

עכשיו תחשבי על כל הזוגות החד-מיניים. גם הם מאד אוהבים אחד את השני. אני בטוחה שהם אוהבים אחד את השני באותה מידה שאני אוהבת את בעלי. דמייני לעצמך שאת היית חיה בעולם שבו להיות זוג חד-מיני זו הנורמה ולהיות זוג של גבר ואישה זה החריג. איך את היית מרגישה? לא היית נאבקת על הזכות להיות עם אהובך?

כל אדם באשר הוא אדם מחזיק בכל קשת הרגשות הקיימת. כל אדם באשר הוא אדם אוהב ולכל אדם באשר הוא אדם כואב. כל אדם יכול לחוש געגוע וכמיהה וכל אדם גם יכול לאהוב אדם אחר - בלי אפשרות בחירה. 

ועכשיו אני אשאל אותך שאלה: אם היה נולד לך ילד. בן. והילד הזה היה אומר לך שהוא מאוהב בגבר. מה היית אומרת לו? היית מעדיפה שיהיה אומלל ויחייה חיים נטולי אהבה, לצד אישה שהוא פשוט לא אוהב, שיאלץ להתגנב בלילות כדי לפגוש את אהובו או שיחווה השפלה ונידוי בגלל העדפתיו המיניות. 
עכשיו את בטח תגידי שתנסי לשנות אותו, שהוא יתחתן עם אישה ויהיה בסדר וכו'... 

אולי אני תמימה אבל אני רוצה להאמין שעד כמה שאת מרגיזה אותי ועד כמה שאני חושבת שהשקפת עולמך צרה - כל אמא אוהבת את הילד שלה. 
אהבה וחמלה אימהית הם רגשות בסיסיים שקיימים בכל אדם באשר הוא אדם ולכן אני מאמינה שגם אם היום את אומרת באופן נחרץ שלא תקבלי נטייה מינית שונה אצל הילד שלך - כשתגיעי לגשר, האהבה תכריע את הכל. אי אפשר אף פעם לדעת מה אדם יעשה אם יעמוד במצב הזה, אבל אני מאחלת לך שאם תעמדי יום אחד במצב הזה- את תדעי למצוא את האהבה שבליבך כלפי הילד שלך ולקבל אותו - גם אם דרך חייו תהיה שונה. וכשזה הילד שלך - אתה מוכן להילחם בכל העולם כדי שהוא יהיה מאושר.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

כן 
אם היה לי בן כזה הייתי בהחלט מעדיפה שהוא יחיה לפי ההלכה ולא לפי נטיותו. אדרבא, זה היה מעלה את האהבה שבלבי אליו שבעתיים.
עצם זה שאדם אוהב, שזה הרגש הכי חזק בעולם ובכל זאת הולך לפי השכל ולא לפי הרגש, כיוון שהמעשה השכלי הוא שנכון מרגשי - זה מה שמרגש אותי יותר מהכל.

אני לא חושבת שכל נטייה צריך לממש. אם יש אדם בעל נטיות אלימות, זה לא אומר שצריך להרשות לא לרצוח. ואם תגידי לי שזה לא אותו בדבר ואני מפריזה וכו' - בתורה זה בעל אותו משקל, ואת התורה לא תוכלי להפוך, לא משנה כמה תרצי.

אם הייתי חיה בעולם בו לא הייתי יכולה להיות עם גבר [אני לא אוהבת השוואות נגד ההלכה, אבל נזרום איתך] הייתי מקבלת עליי את הדין. כי אני אדם שמציית לתורה ולא לגחמות שלי [אחרי עבודה קשה על עצמי]. ואולי היה לי עצוב, אבל אין על האושר שהייתי מרגישה כשאני יודעת שלא נכנעתי ליצריי אלא הלכתי בדרך הקב"ה.

אני לא אקבל נטייה כזאת אצל הילד שלי, אבל אין שום קשר בין קבלה של הנטייה של הילד לבין אהבה בעיני.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

גם את לא תוכלי להפוך את התורה 
לא משנה כמה תנסי. 

"לא תרצח" הוא איסור מעשרת הדיברות. בשום מקום בעשרת הדיברות אין איסור על יחסים הומוסקסואליים. 
אז נכון, האיסור קיים במקומות אחרים - אבל עשרת הדיברות הוא המקור לאיסורים החזקים ביותר. 

ואגב, אם היה בתקופת המקרא איסור על הומוסקסואליות זה אומר שעוד מתקופת המקרא היו אנשים עם נטייה מינית שונה- שכן אם ההתנהגות לא הייתה קיימת, למה לא אוסרים אותה. 

ובנימה אישית, אם הבן שלי יבוא אלי ויגיד לי שהוא הומו, אני אקבל אותו ואוהב אותו ואמשיך להיות אמא שלו. אם הבן שלי יבוא אלי ויגיד לי שהוא חוזר בתשובה, גם אז אני אקבל אותו ואוהב אותו ואמשיך להיות אמא שלו (למרות שאם להיות כנה, אני הרבה פחות מרוצה אם הבן שלי יחזור בתשובה... אבל כל אחד והשקפת עולמו).


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

בסדר 
כל איסור שכתוב בתורה - לא משנה כרגע איפה הוא כתוב, הוא איסור מהתורה. 

אני לא אומרת שלא היו אנשים בעלי נטיות כאלה בזמן התורה. לדעתי היו אנשים כאלה משחר ההיסטוריה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

"דרך ארץ קדמה לתורה". 
זו התגובה האחרונה שלי בעניין:

ראשית, אצטט אותך "אם הייתי חיה בעולם בו לא הייתי יכולה להיות עם גבר... הייתי מקבלת עלי את הדין. כי אני אדם שמציית לתורה ולא לגחמות שלי [אחרי עבודה קשה על עצמי]."
עכשיו בואי נהפוך את זה ליותר מסובך- אם בשביל לקיים את התורה היה מגיע רב ואומר לך שאת צריכה לרצוח את בנך בגלל שהוא הומוסקסואל היית עושה זאת? היית מקריבה את הבן שלך שאת מאד מאד אוהבת? היית עושה את זה בשביל התורה?

את טוענת שיחסים חד-מיניים הם תועבה ויחד עם זאת, את כותבת שאם התורה הייתה מצווה עליך לקיים יחסים חד-מיניים היית עושה זאת. אז למעשה, את לא יודעת למה יחסים חד-מיניים הם אסורים מסיבה פנימית - את יודעת את זה רק בגלל שהתורה אמרה לך. ואם התורה הייתה אומרת לך הפוך - היית עושה הפוך. 

כלומר, במובן מסוים, את מוכנה לבטל את כל הרצונות שלך וגם את תחושת המוסר העצמאית שלך עבור התורה. 

עכשיו בואי נשים דברים על השולחן. 
אני לא מנותקת מהדת כמו שאת חושבת. אני מדליקה נרות שבת, עושה קידוש ולא מערבבת בשר וחלב או אוכלת חזיר. 
אבל... יש לי חוש מוסר עצמאי משלי שמנחה אותי! בעלי, שמגיע מבית מסורתי, תמיד אומר שאין ערך לקיום המצוות אם לא מבינים מה עומד מאחוריהן. כך שבמובן מסוים בהודעה שלך את הודית שאת לא יודעת מה עומד מאחורי האיסור ליחסים הומוסקסואלים - אבל את תגני עליו בחירוף נפש בגלל שכך ציוו בתורה.
האם את יודעת באילו נסיבות ציוו על כך בתורה? האם את יודעת מה הרקע לכך וכו'?. האם את ידועת האם היום יחסים הומוסקסואלים מתקיימים באותו אופן כפי שקוים בתקופת המקרא. 

אני יכולה להעריך יותר אנשים שמקיימים מצוות בגלל הבנה מסוימת ולא רק בגלל ש"ככה כתוב בתורה". 
את אגב לא יכולה לדעת מה היית עושה אם היו גוזרים עליך גזרה שהמשמעות שלה היא חיים ללא אהבה - קל להגיד, אבל אי אפשר לדעת באמת עד שלא עמדת במקום הזה.


----------



## אריאן87 (9/7/12)

אינני אוהבת לשחק בעולם של פנטזיה, ולכן לא אתייחס לחלק הראשון של דברייך - התורה לא נותנת לנו משהו שלא נוכל לעמוד בו. אני מאמינה שניתן לעמוד בנטיות הומוסקסואליות.
ברצח חס ושלום לא ניתן לעמוד.
אני מודעת שבעבר הסנהדרין היה מוציא להורג על זה. ופעם מכשפות בסאלם היו נשרפות על המוקד. ופעם היו גם קרבות גלדיאטורים עד המוות בקוליסאום ברומא.
היום אנחנו חיים במדינה דמוקרטית שלא תרשה כזה דבר, ובצדק. 
כל מי שאומר שאמרתי שההלכה לא מתקדמת - הנה. אף אחד לא יתנקש בחייו של אף אחד בישראל בגלל שהוא הומו. אני מאמינה בלב שלם שגם אם ישראל הייתה מדינת הלכה [ואני אגב בכלל לא בטוחה שזה דבר נכון לעשות, על אף ההערות פה] זה לא היה קורה.

נראה לי שברור למה יחסים חד מינים הם לא הגיוניים, ואגב חשבתי כך עוד לפני שחזרתי בתשובה. בעיני יחסים שאינם בין גבר לאישה, הם לא טבעיים. האבולוציה התפתחה [בשלביה המאוחרים] על רבייה זוויגית. אם כולנו היינו המומוסקסואלים - היינו נכחדים. אני מדברת איתך על עידן ועידנים לפני התורה.

אני לא יודעת למה את חושבת שתחושת המוסר העצמאית שלי לא עולה בקנה מידה אחד עם התורה כי זה אכן כך.
גם לי יש [הפתעה גדולה] חוש מוסר, אני מבינה טוב מאוד מה עומד מאחורי המצוות שאני מקיימת [עברתי שיעורי תורה רבים בכל נושא שתרצי], אין משהו שאני מבצעת מבחינה הלכתית שאני לא יודעת מה הרקע שלו. אבל אני מניחה שזה קל לחשוב שאני בורה רפת שכל שהולכת אחרי ההמון ושלא חקרתי את הנושאים שעליהם אני מדברת.


----------



## Nooki80 (9/7/12)

???????????????!!!!!!!! 
"אף אחד לא יתנקש בחייו של אף אחד בישראל בגלל שהוא הומו"

הרצח בבר נוער, מישהו?


----------



## אריאן87 (9/7/12)

אין שום הוכחה לכך שאותו מתנקש היה דתי\חרדי 
וגם אם כן - זאת לא אשמתו של כל הציבור החרדי\דתי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/7/12)

אף אחד לא האשים 
היא רק ציינה את זה כי כתבת שאף אחד לא יתנקש באף אחד בגלל שהוא הומו.


----------



## אריאן87 (9/7/12)

התכוונתי לממסד הדתי הרשמי 
הכוונה שלי שאף רב ראשי לישראל לא יארגן כנופיה שתצא החוצה ותירה בהומוסקסואלים.


----------



## shushlush (9/7/12)

על הדקירה במצע הגאווה 
לפני 6 שנים?
חרדי! שנשלח כי זה מה שאמרו לו ודקר 3 אנשים! 2 צעירים ומבוגר אחד (רק אחד מהם היה הומו אגב...)

ולמחרת, כשהיו הפגנות נגד המצב, נתפסו עוד 3 (!!!!!) אנשים חרדים (כן חרדים!) עם סכינים שניסו להיכנס להפגנה...
המזל שהכל היה מגודר כלמידת לקחים והם נתפסו ועוד אסון נמנע...


----------



## אריאן87 (9/7/12)

אנשים קיצוניים תמיד יהיו לצערנו 
אני ממש לא תומכת במעשה הנפשע הזה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/7/12)

על הרצח בברנוער שמעת? 
אנשים כן ירו באנשים בגלל נטייתם המינית. 
גם בשואה אנשים נרצחו אך ורק בגלל נטייתם המינית. 

אני מאמינה שאת בוחרת שלא להתייחס לחלק הראשון של דבריי רק כי זה לא נוח לך. 

אגב, זה שלך זה ברור מדוע יחסים חד-מיניים הם לא הגיוניים זה לא אומר שזה ברור לכולם. 
אם נטיות מיניות שונות היו קיימות מאז ומעולם - כמו שכתבת גם את באחד הפוסטים הקודמים, הרי שהומוסקסואליות היא דבר טבעי, גם אם היא לא מובילה לרבייה. 

ועכשיו אשאל אותך שאלה- אם נטיות מיניות מכל מיני סוגים היו קיימות מאז ומעולם - הרי שהן לא נוצרו יש מעין. אני מניחה שאת מאמינה בבריאה ולכן עליך להאמין שאנשים עם נטיות מיניות שונות הם גם תוצר של הבריאה. ואם הם נבראו ככה, כנראה שהייתה לזה מטרה שהרי מי שמאמין בבריאה מאמין גם שכל אחד מהיצורים החיים על פני האדמה נברא למטרה מסוימת. 

אמרת שאלוהים לא נותן לאדם גזירה שלא יוכל לעמוד בה. אבל אם הוא ברא את האנשים עם נטיות מיניות שונות, איך את יודעת שהוא לא התכוון שכך יהיה? מאיפה יש לך את הביטחון הזה- אולי האיסור על הומוסקסואליות היה איסור תקופתי שנבע מסיבות שהיו ייחודיות לאותה תקופה. 

אם אלוהים לא היה רוצה שיהיו הומוסקסואלים, הוא לא היה בורא אותם. 

אגב, אני ממש לא חושבת שהעולם נמצא בבעיית הישרדות, לפחות לא מבחינת ריבוי טבעי. הרי משאבי העולם מתכלים - אומרים שבעוד כמה שנים יהיה משבר כי לא תישאר מספיק חיטה ותבואה. אנחנו מנצלים את משאבי כדור הארץ עד תום - והמשאבים הם לא אינסופיים. אני בספק אם הריבוי הטבעי של בני האדם יפגע מכך שיהיו אנשים עם נטיות מיניות שונות. 

אגב, גם זוגות חד-מיניים מביאים ילדים. אמנם הם צריכים את העזרה של המדע בשביל זה- אבל זה עדין לא הופך את זה ללא תקין. 

היום למשל, גם נשים שנתקלות באתגרים בהבאת ילדים עוברות טיפולי IVF. גם זה לא דרך "טבעית" להביא ילדים ועדין אף אחד לא מערער על זכותן להורות.


----------



## אריאן87 (9/7/12)

אני לא בטוחה אם הקב"ה ברא אנשים הומוסקסואלים או שמצבים מסויימים בחייהם הובילו אותם לנטייה הזאת - אין לי מושג. אין זה גם בתחום אחריותי האישית להחליט על כך.
אני חולקת עלייך, עצם זה שהיו נטיות כאלה מאז ומעולם [שוב,אינני יודעת] אין זה אומר שזה דבר טבעי.

ואם הן כן היו יש מאין - ברור שיש לכך מטרה. הקב"ה שם בפני האדם הסובל מנטיות כאלה את ההזדמנות לבחון אותו. לראות עד כמה הוא ירא שמיים, שאפילו שיש לו את הנטייה הזו, הוא לא ייכנע לה. 

"אמרת שאלוהים לא נותן לאדם גזירה שלא יוכל לעמוד בה. אבל אם הוא ברא את האנשים עם נטיות מיניות שונות, איך את יודעת שהוא לא התכוון שכך יהיה? מאיפה יש לך את הביטחון הזה- אולי האיסור על הומוסקסואליות היה איסור תקופתי שנבע מסיבות שהיו ייחודיות לאותה תקופה."

את מוזמנת לקרוא את תחילת ספר בראשית - "ודבק באישתו והיו לבשר אחד" לא בבעלו - באישתו!! וכיוון שאני מאמינה שהתורה היא נצחית אז אין פה עניין של תקופה  - זה לנצח.

אני גם לא מערערת את זכותך של נשים להביא ילדים ע"י IVF. אבל אלו נשים המביאות ילדים עם גברים [ברוב המקרים]. לדעתי מקרים אחרים לא צריך לאשר אבל זה כבר עניין אחר. כל דבר שיכול לסייע ברבייה לפי ההלכה -קרי גבר עם אישה הוא מבורך.


----------



## 11עדנוש (10/7/12)

בואי אבהיר לך כדי שתהיי בטוחה 
לא קרה לי שום דבר שבגללו נהייתי לסבית. יחסים תקינים עם המשפחה, לא היה לי מחסור בכלום , אין לי בעיה להשיג בנים ולא נאנסתי! הכל תקין הכל רגיל נולדתי ככה.

ולגבי״ אדם הסובל מנטיות כאלה. ״
אני רחוקה מלהיות סובלת אניי חושבת שאני בן אדם עם שמחת חיים ואני אוהבת את חיי כפי שהם. לא אני לא משקרת לעצמי וגם לא לך..


----------



## דיאנהנה (9/7/12)




----------



## niki111 (9/7/12)

נכון, טעיתי לעניין הזמנים 
משום מה חשבתי שכתבת 40,000. אבל לא התייחסת לאף אחת מהטענות מהותיות שלי. שהרבה דברים כתובים בתורה ושייכים לעולם של פעם שקובעי הלכה בחרו להתרחק ממנו ואפילו להפוך אותו על פיו (ראי הלוואה בריבית). אם רוצים, אפשר לעשות הרבה דברים. רק צריך להחליט שזה מספיק חשוב. 
ואגב, בתורה לא כתוב שום דבר מפורש על לסביות. 

אבל כמו שכתבו כאן נראה לי שנסכים שלא להסכים.


----------



## IMphoenix (8/7/12)

ומוסיפה... 
עצם ביסוס המונותיאיזם והדת היהודית זה שינוי ורפורמה, התקדמות מחיים שהיו נהוגים ונורמטיביים בעבר- הפוליתיאיזם.

כל חמשת חומשי התורה, מטרתם הראשונית היא ליצור פולמוס מול המנהגים והאמונות האליליים ולבטל אותם, תוך ביסוס הבלעדיות של האל האחד. 

כפי שכבר ציינתי כאן לא פעם- גם הכתובה שנהוגה עד ימינו היא למעשה רפורמה שנועדה להגן על הנשים בימי קדם (והיא כתובה בארמית כי באותם ימים זו הייתה השפה המדוברת ורצו שאנשים יבינו! כמה חבל שהיום אנשים לא מסוגלים להבין את המשמעות של המסורת ולקרב אותה אל ימינו).

הדת היהודית מתפתחת ומשתנה, כי הזמנים מתפתחים ומשתנים, כי האנשים מתפתחים ומשתנים. מי שמעדיף לחיות בימי קדם, שיישאר בחשיכה אבל לא ינסה לגרור איתו מדינה שלמה.


----------



## lidaka (8/7/12)

מדינת ישראל אינה מדינת הלכה 
כיוון שאינה מתנהלת לפי חוקי ההלכה, אלא ע"פ ערב רב של חוקים: חלקם מתקופת המנדט הבריטי, חלק מהמשפט היהודי וחלקם כוללים אף חוקים עות'מנים (ואם יש אי דיוקים - אני בטוח שיש פה מספיק עורכות דין שיוכלו לתקן).

מדינת ישראל אינה מכירה בנישואים חד-מיניים שנערכו בתחומה, אולם מכירה גם מכירה בנישואים חד מיניים שנערכו שלא בתחומה, כך שלהגיד שהמדינה אינה מכירה בנישואים חד מיניים הינו טעות.

אני, בניגוד לחברות הפורום, לא מנסה לשנות את דעתך, אלא רק להעמיד דברים על דיוקם.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

צודקת,אני מתנצלת על אי הדיוק 
אני מודעת שיש חוקים שהם לא רק הלכתיים במדינה.לא אמרתי את זה כי זה לא היה רלוונטי חלדיון. מובן שאני מודעת לכך.

לגבי נישואים חד מיניים - צודקת, לא זכרתי שהמדינה מכירה בזוגות כאלה שנישאו בחו"ל, אגב אין לי בעיה עם העניין.


----------



## Nooki80 (8/7/12)

קודם כל lidaka הוא בחור! (מגעגעים אלייך כאן, מר בחור!)

שנית, אם אין לך בעיה עם כך שהמדינה מכירה בנישואיהם של זוגות חד מיניים שנערכו בחו"ל מדוע יש לך בעיה עם הכרה של נישואים אלו בארץ (כמובן שלא דרך הממסד הרבני)?

סתם נראה לי מוזר...
והבעיה היא לא רק עם נישואים של זוגות חד מיניים, אלא גם זוגות כמותי וכמו אישי היקר, יהודים דורות אחורה שלא מעוניינים להינשא דרך הרבנות, אבל נאלצים לטוס לחו"ל כדי שהמדינה תכיר בנישואינו. 
איך זה לא נשמע לך הזוי?
לי זה נשמע כמו חתיכת דיסוננס, שאני לא מצליחה ליישב, מעניין אותי (באמת) איך את מצליחה.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

לא נשמע לי הזוי בכלל 
כיוון שיש את האפשרות הזו בחו"ל, וכיוון שבכל זאת לאוכלוסייה ההומוסקסואלית פה יש זכויות [לגיטימי] כך אין לי בעיה שיש הכרה בנישואים כאלה שנערכים בחו"ל.

לא על אדמת הקודש. יש מיליארדי אנשים בעולם ומספיק אומות שמרשות לאוכלוסייה שלהן לממש את יצר הנישואים ההומוסקסואלים שלהם. זאת המדינה היהודית היחידה בעולם ואין שום סיבה שנטמא אותה [מילה קשה אני יודעת, לא מצאתי משהו יותר מתאים] באיחודים כאלה.

במדינה הזאת יש חוק והחוק קובע שהנישואים החוקיים היחידים הם אורתודוקסים. יש לנו מדינה יהודית אחת  - בא לך לנטוש את מסורת אבותייך  - אין בעיה, אבל אין שום סיבה שיכירו בכל הגחמות האלה שלך ושלך חבורתייך.


----------



## Nooki80 (8/7/12)

עצוב שלדעתך נישואים הם גחמה 
רק משום שהם לא נערכים דרך הרבנות.

אין לי את היומרה לנסות לשנות את דעתך, אבל כן אנצל את ההזדמנות לומר לך שלמרות כל המילים היפות ויכולת הביטוי שלך, התשובה שלך חושפת אותך במערומייך הנבערים והמנשאים באותה מידה.

אם הייתי מאמינה באלוהים, אז הייתי אומרת בכל גדול שהשם ירחם עלינו מאנשים כמוך וכמו חברייך, שמקיימים מצוות והלכות בצורה עיוורת, בלי להבין את המשמעות האמיתית והעקרונית שלהם.
ונתחיל באהבת לרעך כמוך. זה שאת לא מאחלת לאנשים שונים ממך דברים רעים לא אומר שאת מקיימת את מהותו של הפתגם הזה.
ופתגם נוסף שאולי כדאי לחשוב עליו בהקשר הזה (שאין לי מושג אם הוא מהתנך או לא ) אל תעשה לחברך מה ששנוא עלייך.

מאחלת לך שתאכלי קצת מהדייסה שהקדחת- לאו דווקא בהקשר של נישואים. 
שתחווי קצת מחוסר הסובלנות והבורות הזו שאת כל כך גאה בלהפנות לאנשים אחרים ונראה מה תהיה אז דעתך על הכרה בגחמות שלך ושל חברייך...


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

נישואים שנערכים דרך מסגרת שהיא לא הלכתית - קרי אורתודוקסית הם גחמה בעיני. אני מצטערת שאין לי מילים יפות יותר לתאר את זה. לא באתי לפה כדי להיות לא נחמדה או כדי לעצבן אף אחד. 

אגב לקראת חתונתי שקלתי אם לכתוב פה, אבל הבנתי שלא אתקבל בסבר פנים יפות.
אני ממש לא חושבת שאני מתנשאת. אין לי שום סיבה שלחשוב שמישהו אחר טוב יותר ממני. אבל כשמאמינים בהלכה יש דברים שהם באמת שחור או לבן - לכן אני מציינת פה את דעתי שבאמת אינה מתפרשת לשתי פנים. זה לא נעשה כדי לעצבן ולא כדי להרים דגל אדום - זו גם לא רק דעתי הפרטית, זו דעת ההלכה.

לא יודעת למה החלטת שאני לא מבינה את משמעות המצוות, כמדומני לא דיברנו כאן על שום מצווה חוץ מחתונה. ואני לא חושבת שאני עושה משהו לחבריי ששנוא עליי - כמו שאמרתי אני עדיין לא ראש הממשלה, ככה שאת הכעס שיש לכם על אי ההכרה של המדינה בנישואיכים אין מה להפנות אליי. לא אני החלטתי על כך.

וחוויתי הרבה חוסר סבלנות ובורות כלפיי, גם כשהייתי חילונית וגם אחרי החזרה בתשובה - אין לך דרך לדעת עם מה אני מתמודדת יום יום כך שלהחליט שאני לא יודעת מה זה חוסר סבלנות הוא קצת יומרני.


----------



## Nooki80 (8/7/12)

על אחת כמה וכמה! 
בתור אחת שאומרת שחוותה הרבה חוסר סובלנות (לא אותו הדבר כמו סבלנות) ובורות כלפייה, אמורה לדעת יותר טוב (כן, יותר טוב!) ולא לחזור על התנהגות כזו שפגעה בה, כלפי אחרים.
איזה תירוץ יש לך לזה?

ואני כן אבוא בטענות אלייך, ולא רק למוסדות המדינה, כי את ושכמותך מחזקים את אותם המוסדות והחיזוק הזה בא על חשבוני כי כמו שאמרת זה "שחור או לבן", וכי אין לי אפשרות אחרת בגלל התפיסה הזו.
שנשגב מבינתי למה לרבנות ולך (ואלנשים אחרים שמחזיקים בדעותייך) אכפת שתהיה הכרה בנישואים שלא נערכים דרך הרבנות - מה שדרך הרבנות מן הסתם יהיה "לבן", מה אכפת לך או לרבנות שמה שלא נעשה דרכה לא יהיה "לבן"? זו שתלטנות, התנשאות, וכפייה.
והרי מה שלא יעשה דרך הרבנות לא יבוא על חשבונכם. 
או שבעצם כן, כי הרבנות ומוסדות הדת פתאום יקבלו את התקציבים היחסיים שבאמת מגיעים להם...?

בכל אופן, כמו שאמרתי אני לא מנסה לשנות את דעתך, מהסיבה שאני לא חושבת שזה אפשרי.
בסופו של דבר דיון אתך הוא פשוט עקר כי לא באת לנהל דיון אלא להגיד לכולנו שאנחנו לא מבינים מהחיים שלנו, שיש רק דרך אחת לחיות והיא הדרך שלך. וכל מי שלא הולך לפי הדרך שלך, שפשוט ילך לחפש את עצמו.
זה שעטפת את הכל ברגשונים חמודים ובהתנסחות מנומסת, לא משנה את מהות של הטיעון שלך.
אז תסלחי לי שאני לא משתכנעת שאני צריכה ללכת ולחפש את עצמי ופתרונות לאורך החיים שלים ושל חבריי החד מיניים, ושאני מוצאת את הגישה והדעות שלך ושל חברייך מתנשאות, חצופות ומעל להכל, טיפשיות ולא קוהרנטיות.

ומכיוון שאני רוצה לנסות להישאר מנומסת, אני פורשת מהדיון החד צדדי הזה.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

אין בעיה 
אם כי אני עדין טוענת שאת לא צריכה לבוא אליי בביקורת, לא ברור לי איך אני בדיוק מחזקת משהו - אני סך הכל אדם פרטי, בחורה בת 25, ואת דעותיי מכירים רק הקרובים לי.

כאדם פרטי מותר לי להחזיק בכל דעה שבה אחפוץ, ואני באמת לא רואה את הדרך בה אני משפיעה על דעותיו של ההמון. זה שבמקרה דעתי היא הדעה הרשמית במדינה שלא מכירה בנישואים חד מיניים\לא אורתודוקסיים בתחומה, זו עובדה.לא השפעתי בשום דרך על כך שזו הדעה הרשמית במדינת ישראל. אני לא מנסה לעשות שומדבר על חשבונך, לצערי לא אני מחליטה לגבי הדברים שהועלו בדיון הנ"ל.

לא טענתי לרגע שאתם לא מבינים מהחיים שלכם
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 לדעתי הדרך שלי הכי הנכונה לחיות. היא בפירוש לא היחידה, אבל מבחינת ההלכה, היא הנכונה. וזה מה שחשוב לי אישית. זו לא אשמתי שבחרתן לחיות בדרך שהמדינה לא מקבלת [לפחות לא כרגע].

ואני שמחה ששמרתי על נימוס בדיון הזה ולא הדרדרתי לכמה ביטויים שנאמרו כלפיי. חינכו אותי תמיד להיות מנומסת ולא להשתלח אפילו כשהשני לא צודק בעיני.

וזכותך כמובן לחשוב עליי ועל חבריי מה שתרצי, זו מדינה דמוקרטית. זה ממש לא מפריע לי, להיפך, תיהני


----------



## Nooki80 (8/7/12)

... סטודנטית למדע המדינה 
שכותבת את הדבר הבא :

"ואני באמת לא רואה את הדרך בה אני משפיעה על דעותיו של ההמון... לא השפעתי בשום דרך על כך שזו הדעה הרשמית במדינת ישראל"

צריכה כנראה לחזור על כמה קורסים.
או שאת מיתממת, או שאת פשוט לא מבינה מה את לומדת.

ואני אומרת את זה בתור בוגרת תואר במדע המדינה ותקשורת.

אגב, את מודעת לכך שלו המגינה היתה מתנהלת כמדינת הלכה (החלום הילדותי והתמים שלך, כך נראה) לא היינו יכולות לחשוב אחת על השנייה מה שאנחנו רוצות, ובטח ובטח שלא להביע את זה?
סליחה, לך היה מותר, לי, אסור. אבל כנראה שזה בעצם מה שאת רוצה, הלא כן?

לנפנף בזה שישראל היא מדינה דמוקרטית (וגם זו הגדרה מאוד שנויה במחלוקת לפי מבחנים ומחקרים השוואתיים שונים בתחום מדע המדינה) זה לא משהו שהייתי ממליצה למי שמייחלת להיפוך הגמור.
זה קצת מגוחך, את יודעת.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

נוקי, את שמכירה אותי ואת הכתיבה שלי 
יכולה לראות עד כמה היא הוציאה אותי משלוותי. 
מאד קשה לעשות את זה ואני ממשיכה להתווכח איתה למרות שאני יודעת שזה חסר סיכוי וזה רק מעצבן אותי. 
אכן מדובר בדיון עקר וצר לי שהפוסט המקסים שכתבה עדנוש איבד את הזרקור בגלל הויכוח הזה. 

הדברים שכתבת נכונים ויפים מאד ואני מצטרפת אליהם.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

אם 
לא הייתן בוחרות להפוך אותי לנושא המרכזי בדיון הזה הפוסט חלא היה מאבד את הזרקור,את יודעת...


----------



## Nooki80 (8/7/12)

יש גם צד חיובי 
לזה שאת "הזרקור".
נראה לי שאם עדנוש קוראת את השתלשלות הדיון כאן, אז צריך להיות לה ברור כשמש כמה תומכים ותומכות יש לה כאן בפורום.
לעומת מתנגדת אחת ויחידה - את.
בתקווה שמהר מהר יחסי הכוחות הללו יחלחלו גם לרחוב ולמוסדות המדינה- כך שעדנוש זוגתה, וכלל חבריה לקהילה הגאה, זוגות מעורבים וסתם זוגות גחמניים כמוני, יוכלו לממש את זכות הנישואין הדתיים (לא חייבים נישואים דתיים אורתודוכסיים) והאזרחיים, במדינת ישראל.


----------



## אריאן87 (9/7/12)

פורום חתונות בתפוז זה לא המדינה 
ו20 בנות בפורום בתפוז זה לא מה שישנה את החלטת בית המשפט העליון.

אסייג את דבריי - אני ממש לא יודעת אם אנשים שמחזיקים בדעות שלך ושל שאר הכותבות הם הרוב במדינה. לפי דעתי - לא.. ובכלל עם ההתרבות הטבעית של הערבים והחרדים - גם אם יש רוב עכשיו - הוא הולך להימחק תוך מספר שנים.

זה שיש לכם הרבה רעש בתקשורת ושאוהבים "ללטף" אתכם תקשורתית לא הופך אתכם לרוב. לפי מה שאני רואה מדי יום - להיפך. ואני לא גרה בעיירת פיתוח או במקום בעל ציביון דתי.


----------



## Nooki80 (8/7/12)

בחיי שאת צודקת 
ואת גם מכירה את הכתיבה שלי, 
יש רק נושא אחד פה (טוב, שניים) שהדיון עליו יכול להוציא אותי משלוותי. (בלי קשר לדיון היום, קרה פעם אחת בכל התקופה שאני כאן - למעלה משנה- שהצליחו להוציא אותי משלוותי)
נושא של חופש הבחירה באהבה ונישואין - הוא אחד מהנושאים הללו.

אני באמת משתדלת שלא להיגרר עוד ועוד לתוך הדיון הזה (מה גם שמחקו פה הרבה תגובות שלדעתי האישית היו תקינות לחלוטין) 
אבל מוצאת את זה מאוד קשה לביצוע.

אני חושבת שהפוסט של עדנוש היה רק ההתחלה. 
למה לקהילה הלהטבי"ת אין פתרון בנוגע לנישואין בארץ?
למה לזוגות מעורבים אין?
למה לזוגות יהודים כשרים (what ever that means) שלא רוצים להתחתן ברבנות, גם אין פיתרון?

זה פשוט כ"כ מייאש.


----------



## IMphoenix (9/7/12)

הו גם לך מחקו תגובות? 
תהיתי אם מרוב עצבים התחלתי להזות תכתובות...


----------



## Nooki80 (9/7/12)

לא הזית


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/7/12)

היה משהו ספציפי שרציתי להתייחס אליו 
שנמחק. 

בואי נגיד שזו הייתה אמירה מרגיזה במיוחד.


----------



## Discordi (9/7/12)

רק הסבר קטן בקשר למחיקת התגובות 
קראתי את הדיון הזה ועברתי הודעה הודעה ובדקתי האם ישנו תוכן פוגעני בדיון, ומחקתי שתי הודעות, שתיהן של אריאן. כשמוחקים הודעה כל ההודעות שמשורשרות אליה נמחקות גם כן, אבל אני שולחת הודעה רק לכותבת ההודעה המקורית שאותה מחקתי ולא לכל שאר הכותבים בשרשור שמתחתיה כי לא היה בהודעות האחרות שום דבר בעייתי או פוגעני.
having said that, אתן מוזמנות לכתוב לי במסר אם פספסתי משהו.

ובנימה אישית יותר, כמו שכתבה דניאל קודם, גם אותי הדיון הזה מוציא משלוותי וקשה לי שהפוקוס המרכזי עבר מתמיכה בכותבת ההודעה הראשונה לדיון כזה, ואני מקווה בכל ליבי שעדנוש רואה את זה כהבעת תמיכה בה ולא מתייחסת לדעות שליליות כלפיה. למי שטיפה מכירה אותי זה צריך להיות ברור לאיזה צד בדיון הזה אני משתייכת. 
אני מבקשת מאוד, אם כי לא יכולה להכריח, להפסיק את הדיון הזה. זה ברור שהוא לא מוביל לשום מקום ובעיקר גורם לעצבים ולאי נוחות.


----------



## אריאן87 (9/7/12)

אני גם חושבת שהדיון הזה לא מוביל לשומקום לכן זו תהיה הודעתי האחרונה. [וגם אין לי אפשרות להקדיש את זמני לכך יותר]
שיהיה לך ולכולכן חיים נפלאים.
אגב אני לא חושבת שנכון לציין מי כתב מה ולמי מחקו מה, אני לא חושבת שזה מכבד כל כך, אבל את המנהלת וזוכתך לנהל את המקום כראות עינייך, זו רק הערה קטנה שאני חושבת שכדאי שתאמצי.

מעיון מעמיק בקרדיטים בשנה האחרונה הייתי אומרת שלרוב הנשים כאן יש אותן דעות בנוגע לדת. לדעתי יחד עם זאת שזה פורום ציבורי ולכל אחד יש זכות לכתוב פה יש סיבה שאין פה כלות שיש להן דעות כמו שלי או דומות לי - אם לקיצוניות יותר ואם לליברליות קצת יותר. כנראה יש פה איזשהי אווירה שלא מאפשרת לכלה קצת יותר שמרנית לכתוב פה - וזה אחרי עיון בעשרות קרידיטים, שבכולם יש אותה אווירה לגבי הדת. ברור לי שהיו יוצאים מין הכלל כאן, אבל הם ממש מעט. אני לא אומרת שאתן לא מקבלת כלות כאלה בסבר פנים יפות - אבל כנראה משהו באווירה פה לא נותן להן להרגיש בנוח. אני לא מצפה שתשתנו - וגם אין לי שום עניין בזה ובטח אין לי שום זכות לדרוש את זה - אבל רציתי שתשימו לב לעניין. אולי נוח להגיד שזה פורום של כולם אבל בפועל יש אווירה אחרת. כמובן שברור לי שיש יוצאים מין הכלל כאן, ואין לי שום בעיה עם זה. רק רציתי להגיד שזה הרושם שאני קיבלתי [ועוד מישהי שדיברתי איתה] באופן אישי.

שיהיו לכן חיים נפלאיפ וחתונה מהממת


----------



## Nooki80 (9/7/12)

תודה וגם לך! 
מכיוון שכבר התחתנת, אז מאחלת לך חתונת כסף וזהב שמחה ומהממת!
ואני לא כותבת את זה בציניות!

את צודקת. באמת יש כאן אווירה מסויימת שהיא יותר ליברלית, ופחות סבלנית לשמרנות, ויש האומרים לקיבעון.
העדיין, מעיון בקרדיטים שנים אחורה, רוב רובן המוחלט של הכותבות והכותבים הפורום הזה, התחתנו בחתונה אורתודוכסית, וקיבלו עליהם, מי יותר ברצון ומי פחות, את הכללים והדרישות של הרבנות, לאור ההחלטה הזו.
היו כאן גם אנשים דתיים ומסורתיים שפרסמו קרדיטים. נכון, לא הרבה.
אבל באמת שאני לא חושבת שזה קשור למידת הסובלנות שמישהו כאן מפגין או שלא, אלא לעובדה הפשוטה שלחתונות כאלה במידה רבה יש אופי אחר, דרישות אחרות, עולם אחר, ובעיקר, מנהגים אחרים.
אם הכוונה היא להתייעץ על מה נכון ואיפה לחסוך ובעלי מקצוע טובים אזי שהרבה מהדיונים כאן אינם רלוונטיים למי שעורך חתונה דתית.
המלצות על די, ג'יי - לא יעזרו
המלצות על קייטרינג/אולמות יעזרו חלקית בלבד
כמה ואם לתת מתנה - לא בהכרח רלוונטי
שמלות וביגוד- רלוונטי באופן חלקי (איפה ניתן למצוא שמלות צנועות למשל)
ואת מבינה את ההמשך...

כן, בהחלט יש כאן הרבה מאוד ביקורת כלפי הרבנות (גם ממי שבוחרים להתחתן דרכה) וכן, יש גם ביקורת או לפחות דעות נגד מי שבוחר להתחתן דרך הרבנות רק משום שזה נוח,
(אבל עד אתמול, לא ידוע לי על מקרים בהם הביקורת הזו הופנתה כלפי אנשים ספציפיים), ונראה לי שאין ממש מה להתפלא על זה.
בין אם את מסכימה עם עמדתה של הרבנות ובן אם לא, העובדה היא שיש רבים במדינה הזו שאינם מסכימים עם עמדתה, ומכיוון שהיא מהווה מונופול, ויש נושאים רבים שבהם הרבנות היא הסמכות היחידה - אין להתפלא על התרעומת שזה יוצר.
אם הביקורת הזו מפתיעה או מפריעה למי שיותר שמרן בדעותיו/דעותיה, או דתי בהלכות חייו עד כדי כך שזה מונע או מפריע להם להשתתף בפורום, הייתי מציעה להם לבדוק למה.
אולי, רק אולי, זה מעיד עליהם יותר משזה מעיד על שאר משתתפי הפורום, ולמידת הסבלנות והסובלנות שהם מפגינים.

הפורום הזה, עד אתמול קיבל בברכה רבה אנשים עם אורח חיים שונה, עם העדפות שונות, נטיות שונות, עם יכולות כלכליות שונות, עם מגבלות שונות - היחידה שיצאה בקול נגד חלק ממה שמיניתי כאן, היתה את.
את כמובן זכאית לדעתך, ועוד יותר מכך זכאית להביע אותה, אבל ברור לך שזוהי עמדה יוצאת דופן, והיא היוצאת מן הכלל שמעידה על הכלל (לדעתי, לפחות בפורום הזה).

ומילה אישית נוספת, למרות העמדות המאוד ברורות שלי, נגד הרבנות, נגד כפייה דתית, נגד הדת, אין לי שום דבר אישי נגד דתיים, ואני אתמוך בזכותם לקיים את חייהם כראות עיניהם, כל עוד זה לא פוגע בחיי. אשמח לשמוע ולהתעדכן ממי שאורח חייו שונה, אשמח לקרוא על חתונות דתיות, ועל המנהגים בהם- על אף שאני לא מבינה את העולם הזה או שיש לי ביקורת (קשה) כלפיו..
אם השתמע אחרת מההתנסחות שלי אתמול, אז אני מתנצלת בפנייך ובפני הקוראות והקוראים הסמויים בפורום זה.

המשך חיים נפלאים גם לך!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/7/12)

לגבי האווירה בפורום 
הפורום הזה הוא פורום פתוח לכולן ולכולם ומי שמביע את דעותיו בסובלנות, מתקבל כאן בברכה!

דווקא בתור מי שקראה את כל (בדגש על כל) הקרדיטים שפורסמו בשנה האחרונה (והרבה מאד קרדיטים משנים קודמות) אני חושבת שהכללה שלך באשר לדעות של הגולשים והגולשות כאן בנוגע לדת מאד לא נכונה. יש כאן בנות יותר מסורתיות ופחות מסורתיות, יש כאן בנות שהתחתנו בחתונה דתית ויש כאן בנות שהתחתנו בחתונה חילונית. יש כאן בנות שהתחתנו בחתונה רפורמית ויש כאן גם בנים. היו חתונות מפוארות יותר, היו חתונות ששמו את הפשטות כנר לרגליהן, היו כאן טיפים מצוינים לחיסכון והיו הרבה דיונים בנושאים שקשורים לדת שבהם ניתן היה לראות שהדעות מאד מגוונות. גם אני אגב, נישאתי דרך הרבנות ואפילו יצאתי עם חוות דעת די חיובית מהתהליך.  

אני יכולה להעיד על עצמי וגם הבנות כאן יכולות להעיד עלי שניחנתי בסבלנות. כשקראתי את ההודעות שלך היה בהן משהו מאד מזלזל ומתנשא. אני מניחה שאם את היית כותבת על החתונה שלך, על הדרך שלך ועל אורחות החיים שלך - אף אחת מהבנות כאן לא הייתה משתלחת בך ואומרת לך שדרך החיים שלך שגויה. ועובדה, בנות דתיות שפרסמו כאן קרדיטים קיבלו רק תגובות אוהדות ומתעניינות. לעומת זאת, את בחרת "להיכנס" לפורום על ידי התשלחות בדרך החיים של מישהי שפתחה שרשור בשביל לקבל תמיכה ואהדה. אפשר לא להסכים, אפשר לחשוב דברים שליליים על אורח חיים מסוים, אבל לא צריך לפסול ובטח ובטח שלא צריך לבייש אדם בגלל אורחות חייו. 

אני חושבת שכדאי לך לעשות חשבון נפש עם עצמך ולבחון האם לא באת מלכתחילה לפורום עם דעה קדומה שלילית. נראה לי שאת רצית להוכיח לעצמך שאת לא רצויה כאן, כשלהיפך, כולם רצויים כאן. פשוט מקובל בפורום להתנהג בנימוס ובהתחשבות באחר ולא מקובל בפורום להעליב או להשתלח באורחות החיים של אנשים אחרים. 

שימי לב שכל ההודעות שלך לגבי חילוניים היו מאד כוללניות ומאד סטריאוטיפיות. כתבת שכשהיית חילונית חשבת שהדתיים פרימיטיביים - והנחת שכולם חושבים ככה. כתבת שהציבור החילוני "עושה מה שנוח לו" ו"שהתקשורת מלטפת את הציבור החילוני". כתבת לבנות שהן לא יודעות כלום ואת כל זה הודעות מלאות סמיילים, פרחים וחיבוקים. 

אני חושבת שאם היית באה בגישה חיובית לפורום הזה, היית מגלה שאת רצויה כאן. אבל לא באת בגישה חיובית וחבל. 
אם היית בוחרת להיכנס לפורום בדרך אחרת שלא משלחת באורח החיים של אחת הכותבות כאן - היו מקבלים אותך. אם לא היית נכנסת לעלבונות אישיים - היחס היה הרבה יותר אוהד. אבל את בחרת להיכנס ולתקוף - ולכן קיבלת תגובות כועסות חזרה. 

לא סתם כתבתי לך ש"דרך ארץ קדמה לתורה". אחד הדברים הכי יפים ביהדות היא תפיסת העולם הנובעת מהמשפט הזה. 
הרעיון הוא שגם אם מקיימים את כל המצוות כלשונן, וגם אם כובשים את כל היצרים שלנו וגם אם לומדים מצאת החמה ועד שקיעתה, כל הדברים האלו לא שווים אם אתה לא בן אדם שנוהג בדרך ארץ, שמכבד את הזולת ונוהג בצניעות ובהגינות גם כלפי ה"גר והאלמנה בשעריך". 

ואגב, צניעות היא לא רק לעטוף את עצמך מכף רגל ועד ראש. צניעות היא הלך רוח, היא צניעות אמיתית שמגיעה מהלב והנשמה. מי שלא נוהג בצניעות גם בהתנהגותו הרגילה, לא משנה בכמה בדים יעטוף את גופו!


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (9/7/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (8/7/12)

אהה כמובן שהיא חוזרת בתשובה!!! 
איך פספסתי את זה... היוהרה והיומרנות של אחת שגילתה את האור...

אז אם כבר דיונים על אזרחות סוג ב׳ ו-ג׳, ברור לך שכחוזרת את בהחלט בדירוג נמוך מאוד בטבלה? לא תוכלי לטפס בסולם המעמדות ולהנשא לבן של רב, למשל.

גם זה כתוב בתורה?


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

אני כבר נשואה יקירתי 
ולא הוא לא בן של רב, אבל הוא האדם שאני אוהבת יותר מהכל.

וברור לי שיש מעמדות בציבור הזה, אני לא אומרת שהציבור הוא מושלם, גם לי יש ביקורת לא קטנה עליו, כמו שאני בטוחה שגם לך יש על הציבור שלך, אף אחד אינו מושלם.


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

ודרך אגב 
ממש לא גיליתי את האור, הדת היהודית היא לא מין איזו התגלות של הארי קרישנה או בודוהיזם או משהו כזה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/7/12)

יש משהו פסול בבודהיזם? 
כי אני בטוחה שאנשים שמאמינים בבודהיזם רואים את האמונה שלהם כאמונה רצינית ולגיטימית!
אגב, הם אנשים שוחרי שלום ולא יזיק לנו ללמוד מהם דבר או שניים.


----------



## אריאן87 (9/7/12)

אין בזה שום פסול 
אם כי לדעתי לא שייך שיהודי יאמין בזה, אין לי בעיה עם דברים מסויימים בבודוהיזם, ובאמת יש לנו מה ללמוד מהם, אבל כאמונה בכללותה לא נראה לי ששייך שיהודי יאמין בזה.

אבל כל אחד ובחירתו


----------



## Duck Sauce (9/7/12)

כמה שנאה ורוע בשרשור אחד... 
ולא, אני לא מדברת רק על אריאן...
בנות, תזתכלו רגע מהצד על מה שאת כותבות ולאיזה גועל הכל הדרדר פה... 
לזכותה של אריאן ייאמר שהיא לא זו שהתחילה בעלבונות אישיים. כולן חיכו שתגיע מישהי שתביע דעה אחרת ומכאן כולן תשחררנה את יצר הרע שלהן...
שתו כוס מים ושלטו בעצמכן, העלבונות האישיות על חזרה בתשובה וכו' לא מוסיפות גם לכן חן.

לכותבת השרשור המקורית - התחושות הקשות שלך כואבות מאוד והלוואי ויהיה לך את הכח והאומץ להלחם עבורך ועבור אחרים כדי לשנות את המצב. נכון לעכשיו המדינה, כמו גם רב האוכלוסיה - איננה נאורה (מישהי שחושבת שפורום של נשים משכילות עם גישה וזמן לאינטרנט הוא מדגם מייצג לאוכלוסיה הכללית - טועה. רב האוכלוסייה ממש לא משכילה וליברלית) והחדשות הטובות הן שזה משתפר, כמו שעכשיו יותר טוב מאשר לפני כמה שנים.
מבינה את התחושה שלך שאת, שתורמת למדינה כל כך, מרגישה שלא מקבלת מהמדינה תמורה בסיסית. להבדיל אלפי הבדלות - לתחושה זו שותפים גם כל העולים החדשים או האנשים המתקשים להתחתן בארץ בעקבות הקשיים שמערימה הרבנות. אין לזה קשר לכך שהמדינה מתנהלת על חוקי היהדות, יש לזה קשר לעובדה שאנשים שחושבים שיש להם בעלות על היהדות מנהלים את המדינה.

אני, בתור אדם מאמין, בכל פעם שמסתכלת על העוול שאנשים עושים בשמה של התורה והיהדות (היריקה בבית שמש, האלימות בבני ברק ובמאה שערים) - אני חושבת לעצמי: "אלוהים, תראה מה אנשים עושים כי הם  חושבים שזהו רצונך..." .


----------



## IMphoenix (9/7/12)

אני נורא מצטערת שזה לא לרוחך. 
אבל חוסר צדק ובורות הם שילוב שמרתיח אותי.

וכאשר אדם טוען שציבור שלם נדרש לטיפול פסיכולוגי, ושלא אמורות להיות לו זכויות בסיסיות במדינה *שלי*, אז הוא ראוי לקיתונות הכעס שהוטחו פה.

כל אחת ואחת מהנשים שהגיבו לאריאן נמצאת כאן לא מהיום, והן כולן מקסימות ונעימות. כנראה שמשהו בהתבטאויות שלה, למרות כל הסמיילים הנעימים שהיא פיזרה, היה רקוב מהשורש...

ולגבי הסיום שלך באשר לעוולות הנעשות בשם הדת (לא רק היהדות אגב, צפי בסרט המעולה "אגורא" ותראי דוגמא מעולה לכך), את צודקת מאוד. בספר ירמיהו נכתב: "תפְשֵׂי הַתּורָה לא יְדָעוּנִי וְהָרעִים פָּשְׁעוּ בִי"...


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (9/7/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/7/12)

אין לי שום כוונה להמשיך את הדיון, אבל אני מאד מסכימה עם הדברים שכתבת.

כשכותבים דברים לא נעימים (בלשון המעטה), השימוש בסמיילי או באייקון של חיבוק לא עוזר ולא מסווה את הדברים הקשים שנכתבו. הדברים נשארים לא נעימים והסמיילי רק עומד בניגוד גמור אליהם ומגביר את עוקצם של הדברים. 

אמנם הגבתי להרבה מהפוסטים בשרשור הזה, אבל רבים מהדברים שלא הגבתי אליהם ממשיכים להוציא אותי משלוותי. אני בדרך כלל אדם מאד רגוע, אבל יש דברים שאני פשוט לא מוכנה לקבל - ואחד מאותם דברים הוא זלזול בשונה וחוסר קבלת השונה. בתקופה האחרונה אני מאד מוטרדת מעתיד המדינה שלנו, במישור הזה של קבלת השונה וסובלנות. יחד עם זאת, יש בי אופטימיות מסוימת כשאני נתקלת באנשים שלא מפחדים להביע את העמדה שלהם, שלא מפחדים למתוח ביקורת ושלא מפחדים לשבור מוסכמות חברתיות. במשחקי הכס בעונה הראשונה, כולם מאד חוששים מהחורף שיבוא. וגם אני כמובן חוששת - אבל אחרי כל חורף יש קיץ ושמש - אם אנשים רק דואגים להתחמם ולהפיץ את האור. 

ואסיים באימרה: כשאנשים נמוכים מטילים צל גדול, זה סימן שהשמש שוקעת.


----------



## IMphoenix (8/7/12)

תעזבי, המצב אבוד...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

מילים כדורבנות! אם אפשר להוסיף נקודה 
ההלכה קיימת במדינה כחוק מחייב רק מקום בו היא אומצה על ידי המחוקק הישראלי כחוק הכתוב עלי ספר (דוגמא בולטת היא החקיקה בנושא איסור הצגת חמץ בפסח). המשמעות היא שההלכה שואבת את כוחה לא מן הסמכות ההלכתית או מן המקורות ההלכתיים שלה - אלא ממערכת המשפט הישראלית שבחרה "לקלוט" את החלק המסוים הזה מן ההלכה לתוך מערכת המשפט. 

במובן זה, גם אם ישראל היא מדינה יהודית, היא בראש ובראשונה מדינת חוק - חוק חילוני השואב השראה ממקורות היהדות. 

דוגמא טובה לכך ניתן למצוא בחוק יסודות המשפט, התש"ם-1980. לפני חקיקת החוק הנ"ל, מקום בו שופט היה נתקל ב"לקונה" (היינו, חסר) בחוק, הוא היה משלים אותה (השלמת חסר היא פעולה של פרשנות במשפט) לפי עקרונות המשפט האנגלי. מאז חקיקת החוק חסר או לקונה בחוק יושלמו לאור "עקרונות הצדק, היושר והשלום של מורשת ישראל".  גם כאן מדובר בערב רב של עקרונות ולאו דווקא ההלכה. קיים ויכוח מפורסם בין שני שופטים שהיו בבית המשפט העליון - השופט מנחם אילון והשופט אהרן ברק לגבי מקומו של המשפט העברי במסגרת זו. העמדות השונות לא הוכרעו אבל היום ברור הוא שגם אם שופט משלים "לקונה" בחוק לפי המשפט העברי, הוא מפרש אותה ברוח עקרונות שיטת המשפט הישראלית הנכונים למועד הפרשנות. 

אני יודעת שקצת חפרתי, אבל מה שחשוב לכולנו לדעת כאזרחים הוא שגם אם מערכת המשפט הישראלית מושפעת ממקורות מסוימים כמו מורשת ישראל (אגב, אף אחד לא קבע בדיוק איזו מורשת ישראל, אולי התלמוד, אולי הלכות מהיום, אולי גם מורשת היסטורית ולא רק דתית וכו' וכו') - עדין, עקרונות אלו יונקים חיות מן המחוקק שהחליט לאמץ אותם. המחוקק הוא זה שקובע אילו עקרונות יאומצו והוא זה שרשאי לשנות את החוק הקיים כדי להתאימו לרוח התקופה. 

ואנקדוטה קטנה: 
לאחר קריסת המשטר הנאצי גרמניה נותרה עם מערכת משפט שכללה ערב רב של חוקים, שחלקם הגדול נחקק או תוקן בתקופת המשטר הנאצי. בית המחוקקים החדש שנוסד נאלץ לאמץ חלק מן החקיקה שהייתה קיימת בתקופת המשטר הנאצי וזאת בין השאר למניעת כאוס (תחשבו איזו מלאכה זו לחוקק מחדש את כל ספר החוקים של המדינה). החוקים שאומצו אמנם אולי חלקם נחקקו או תוקנו בתקופת המשטר הנאצי, אך הם שאבו את סמכותם מכוח בית המחוקקים החדש שבחר להותיר אותם על קנם ולא מכוח בית המחוקקים הישן שפעל בתקופת המשטר הנאצי. הבחירה אילו חוקים להשאיר ואילו חוקים לתקן / לבטל / לשנות הייתה בידי בית המחוקקים החדש והוא "הפיח רוח חיים" בחוקים הישנים שהיו קיימים.


----------



## shushlush (8/7/12)

אם יש דבר אחד רע שאני יכולה להעד על עצמי: אני חמומת מוח
במיוחד כשנעשה עוול לאנשים שאני אוהבת, ולאוכלוסיה שהיא חלשה (ולא, לא בגל שאני טועה...)

אבל אז כרגיל את מגיעה, ומסבירה את הדברים בצורה הרבה יותר הגיונית רגועה ושלווה.
כן. אני עצבנית, כן אני מוציאה את זה על המקלדת
אני פשוט לא יכולה להתמודד עם כזאת רשעות נבערות וגועל
ושמחה שיש אנשים שחושבים כמוני, שיודעים לנהל וויכוח בצורה יותר "פוליטית" כדי להבהיר את הדברים...

תודה


----------



## IMphoenix (9/7/12)

"תפְשֵׂי הַתּורָה לא יְדָעוּנִי" 
"וְהָרעִים פָּשְׁעוּ בִי" (ירמיהו ב',8).


----------



## 11עדנוש (9/7/12)

אריאן 
אני לא אתחיל לפצוח בויכוח שאין לו סוף.
אני רק אגיד לך ולהבטיח לך שכשאלוהים נתן לעם את התורה, או מי שכתב את התורה, ניסה להעביר מסר עם מוסר.
מוסר של צדק, של שוויון, של מצוות שבמידה ויקוימו יבטיחו עולם טוב יותר ל - כ - ו - ל - ם.
ע"פ עולמך וע"פ קיום מצוותייך העולם לא יהיה טוב לי וכנראה בגלל חוקים נוספים לא יהיה טוב לעוד אנשים רבים.

"אני מקווה שתביני שיש דברים הרבה יותר חשובים ונשגבים מהרצונות הפרטיים שלך".
בטור קצינה בצבא, אני מבטיחה לך שהרצונות הפרטיים שלי הם לא הדבר היחידי שמוביל אותי בחיים ולא הדבר הראשון שעולה מול עיני, אלא בהחלט דברים גדולים בהרבה מכך.
אני לא בצבא כי כיף לי אני בצבא בגלל מטרה ועם!

הרצונות שלי ומה שהעליתי כאן הן רצון לצדק, ומעבר לכך המילים שכתבתי הן תחושותיהם של אנשים ואזרחים רבים!!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (8/7/12)

כמו שאמרו לפניי (הדעות השפויות) אין 
לנו תשובה לזה
אני מייחלת כמוך ליום בו לא יפלו אדם על רקע מינו\מוצאו\צבעו בכל תחומי החיים
ובינתיים אני מזמינה אותך לנסות להתנחם בעובדה שבעיני חלק גדול (וממה שיוצא לי לראות הוא רק הולך וגדל) אתן לא סוג ב' אלא אדם ככל שאר האנשים החיים פה


----------



## IMphoenix (8/7/12)

עדנוש יקרה 
צר לי כל כך לשמוע את התחושות הכואבות והמוצדקות שלך, ועוד יותר צר לי לקרוא תגובות מאנשים חשוכים שמהווים חלק מסוים מהאוכלוסיה שלנו- אבל לא כולה.

לצערי הרב מדינת ישראל מוחזקת בביצים על ידי גופים רבניים- מהרבנות עצמה ועד למפלגות הדתיות. לכן, עד שלא יהיה שינוי משמעותי בשיטת הממשל, אני לא רואה את המציאות משתנה.
אני גם סבורה (ולא רק אני, אלא טובי הפסיכואנליטיקאים בעולם, מפרויד ועד ימינו) שפוביה מסמלת משהו שקיים באדם החושש עצמו. בין אם מדובר בתשוקה נסתרת למה שאסור, ובין אם זו פשוט קינאה באהבה שלמה ואמיתית, לאדם ההומופוב (או המיזוגן, או הגזען) יש בעיות בעיקר עם עצמו ולא עם הסביבה.

השאלה שאת מעלה קשה ומורכבת. התשובה המיידית שלי היא לא, לא הייתי תורמת את חיי וכישוריי למדינה שמפלה אותי בבוטות. אבל כמובן שהחיים מורכבים הרבה יותר, ואם זה המקום שלך, אם שם את מרגישה שאת ממצה את יכולותייך ונהנית מהעבודה- לא בטוח שהייתי ממליצה לעזוב.

אף כי אני לא שייכת לקהילה ההומו-לסבית, גם אני נאלצתי להתחתן בחו"ל בנישואין אזרחיים וזאת משום שלא הסכמתי לשתף פעולה עם הממסד הרבני המיזוגני, החשוך וההומופובי.

אבסורד מוחלט, כמו שנוקי ציינה, הוא שאזרחי ישראל רשאים לטוס לחו"ל ולהנשא בטקס אזרחי, ואפילו להיות מוכרים כנשואים ע"י מדינת ישראל- אבל אין אפשרות לטקס אזרחי כאן. 
אם את שואלת אותי, יש כאן אינטרס כלכלי בנוסף לדתי, אבל זה סיפור אחר שיסופר פעם אחרת...

לדעתי (ולא רק)- האישי הוא הפוליטי.
הצעד שאהובי ואני בחרנו לעשות, שזוגות רבים מספור בוחרים לעשות (יותר ויותר כל שנה), עשוי להשפיע על המפה הפוליטית יום אחד, כאשר המתקוממים כנגד הממסד הרבני יגיעו למסה קריטית שלא ניתן יהיה להתעלם ממנה יותר. אני ממליצה לך, למען השקט הנפשי שלך, לדחות את המחשבות על חוסר הצדק.
כשיגיע זמנך להנשא לבחירת ליבך, עשי זאת בכל אופן שתרצי- מטקס אזרחי בלבד, דרך טקס קונסרבטיבי או חילוני. יש מספיק דרכים לחגוג את אהבתך לאישה שאיתה תרצי לחיות את חייך, ולסיכום במילים בוטות: שישרפו הקנאים (תרתי משמע).


----------



## shushlush (8/7/12)

הייתי צריכה קצת להירגע 
אני בנאדם שמאוד מתחשב באחרים. תמיד חושבת איך לעזור ואיך להילחם באחר
כל פעם שאני אראה מקרה "לא פיירי" אני אהיה חייבת להתערב, אפילו שזה לא ענייני.
בין אם זה באוטובוס כשנהג מתעמר בזקנה, בין אם זה ילד שמפחד לחצות כביש, אפילו שאני הולכת בכיוון ההפוך וממהרת, אני אעזור לו לחצות את הכביש
ובין גם אם הייתי בערב פסח בבית חב"ד לפני שנים בברזיל ונראה לי מחפיר שאנשים לא כיבדו את המארחים הדתיים שלהם וקמו וצילמו אותם בערב פסח- פשוט קמתי באמצע הסדר וסוג של נזפתי בכולם. 
למה אני אומרת את זה?
כי הקהילה ההומו לסבית זו קהילה שמאוד יקרה לליבי. יש לי כמה וכמה קרובי משפחה, אני מכירה ילדים שנולדו להורים חד מיניים, ואני אוהבת אותם בכל ליבי
אני חווה איתם הרבה את החוסר פייריות הזאת שמתבטאת בהרבה היבטים של החיים.
ואני יודעת שבורות כמו של אריאן87 קיימת, אבל כל פעם שאני נכספת אליה מחדש... אני רותחת.

אבל דבר אחד השיחה הזאת הצליחה להוכיח (ולהיפך ממה שאריאן 87 אמרה), לדעת האזרחים במדינה, את שוות זכויות. מגיעה לך את אותן הזכויות כמו של שאר האזרחים. אז נכון שלא כל האנשים כאן יצאו להילחם על זה ברחובות, והם יהיו רק הרוב השקט. אבל הם תומכים בך. יש מיעוט שקט וקטן, שפשוט עושה המון המון רעש, ולכן חושב שהוא הרוב. אנחנו צריכים להילחם במיעוט הזה, להוקיע את הבורות הזאת מתוכנו.

אני מקווה שהשיחה הזאת קצת רוממה את רוחך (תתלעמי מההודעות של הבורה) וגרמה לך להבין כמה את כן שוות ערך, וכן מגיעות לך הזכויות. פשוט כמו הרבה דברים במדינה (וגם בעולם, האמת) צריך להילחם על זה כדי שזה יהיה כך.
המאבק החל, רק צריך להתמיד בו


----------



## אריאן87 (8/7/12)

שיהיה לך המשך יום נעים וחסר בערות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מקווה שאת משחיזה את האינטליגנציה שלך טוב טוב


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

אני רואה בנישואין שירות חיוני 
שהמדינה צריכה לספק לאזרחיה ללא הבדלי דת, גזע ומין. יש ציבור גדול מאד בישראל שהמדינה לא מספקת לו את הצורך להינשא בכבוד וזהה בעיני מחדל של המדינה. על אף שנישאתי דרך הרבנות אני רואה חשיבות רבה בזכות של כל אחד ואחד להינשא! ואגב, אני יודעת שבשרשור הזה היו תגובות לא נעימות וגם אני התרגזתי כי זה נושא אמוציונלי עבורי (החלום שלי הוא שהילדים שלי יגדלו במדינה בה הם יוכלו להינשא איך שהם רק רוצים (לפי איזה זרם ביהדות שהם רוצים וכו׳) ועם מי שהם רוצים). אני מאמינה שככל שיותר אנשים יחונכו לאהבת האחר וסובלנות כך תהיה לנו חברה טובה יותר! חברה טובה היא חברה שבה אנשים מחזיקים כל אחד באמונות שלו ומבין שכל אדם הוא עולם במלואו ואף אחד לא עושה דה לגיטימציה לדרכו של אחר! חיבוק ענק! קבלי את מלוא התמיכה!


----------



## 11עדנוש (9/7/12)

אנשים יקרים!! 
אין לכם מושג כמה טוב עושה לי לקרוא את תוגובתיכם התומכות והמחבקות!
אין לכם מושג כמה מאושרת זה עושה אותי להיתקל באנשים טובים!
אמי וסבתי אמרו לי לאחרונה שלפני שהן מאמינות מבחינה דתית הן מאמינות בטוב ליבו של האדם. 
זה כלכך נכון! והעליתם את זה בתגובות רבות פה. בן אדם יכול להתחסד עד מחר, "לשמור" מצוות כראות עיניו, להסתיר את פניו כשהוא חולף על פני נשים או לקלל בחורה כי היא לא לבושה צנוע.
איזו מן מצווה זו? 

לפני שבן אדם מצהיר שהוא דתי, קודם כל שיהיה אדם מוסרי וייצג את הדת כפי שמצופה מאדם דתי!

באמת תודה על הכל ! וסתם שתדעו שהגעתי לראשי דרך פורום אחר, כולם מומזנים לעשות SHARE לפייסבוק


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/7/12)

קיוויתי שקראת את התגובות כאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את נשמעת כמו בן אדם ממש חזק ומיוחד! הלוואי וכל האנשים יהיו אזרחים תורמים לחברה כמוך!

אל מול הדיעות הקדומות של אנשים חשוב לראות את האור בדמות דעות נאורות של אנשים אחרים! 
יש לנו חבר שגדל בבית דתי וקיבל תמיכה, הבנה ואהבה מלאה מההורים שלו כשיצא מהארון, למרות שאני מניחה שלהורים שלו היה קשה להשלים עם זה.
זוהי המשמעות של אהבה בלתי מותנית של הורים לילדיהם! 

אני ממליצה לך לקרוא את הקרדיטים מעוררי ההשראה של לילך ודפנה (תעשי חיפוש בפורום על הניק, זו תהיה התוצאה הראשונה). הן ארגנו חתונה רפורמית מקסימה בה השתתפו המשפחות והחברים שלהם. זוהי סיבה להיות אופטימית!


----------



## 11עדנוש (10/7/12)

תודה את מקסימה ! אסתכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
האמת שעקבתי כל הזמן פשוט לא הספקתי להגיב מפאת חוסר זמן


----------

